# Finally think I'm respectable enough to post again!



## Stewart14 (Jan 4, 2014)

To summarize, I had surgery in November 2011 to reattach my left tricep tendon after I tore it off the elbow.  Prior to the injury, I had respectable strength levels, over 300 bench, deads in the 400s and squats sucked then and still suck now .  I was told by my surgeon that I would regain my lost strength in about 6 months time after rehab.  Um, well, it's now over 2 years later and well, that hasn't happened yet, but I think I'm finally at the point where I'm not totally embarrassed by my workouts to where I can post them once again here in this journal.  So here goes

Stats:
39 years old
5'10 205lbs
don't know bf%

Split:
currently doing an A-B split working out every other day with random extra rest days thrown in when I feel like it.
A:
bench press
pendlay rows
seated overhead press

B:
Squats
chinups
sldl

I workout using percentages of one rep max and alternate the sessions, so it works out to this:
workout 1: 65%x13, 70%x11, 75%x9, 80%x7
workout 2: 70%x11, 75%x9, 80%x7, 85%x5
workout 3: 75%x9, 80%x7, 85%x5, 90%x3
add 5 or 10 lbs to one rep max and repeat

curls and pushdowns top out at 70%,75%, and 80% instead.

January 4

Bench Press
215 x 9
227.5 x 7
242.5 x 5
257.5 x 3*
*PR post surgery.  This is the most weight I've attempted in like 2 years, crazy!

Pendlay Rows
170 x 9
180 x 7
190 x 5
202.5 x 3

Seated Overhead Press
135 x 9
145 x 7
152.5 x 5
162.5 x 3


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 5, 2014)

Bro it tuff coming back from a serious injury, just having the mental fortitude to get back under some heavy wieght says a lot about your frame of mind u may never bang it out like u did prior to your set back but u can still get the end results you r looking for just up the intensity less rest between sets more volume I have gotten better gains with the volume less rest more sets then I ever did maxing out and doing 6 or 8 reps at 90% of my max so now it's time to reload and take a diff aprouch lord willing you will get your mojo back baby but if you don't keep pluging away just my opinion


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2014)

Jan 13

Bench Press
185 x 3
207.5 x 3
235 x 8
220 x 5
207.5 x 7
195 x 9
185 x 11

Standing Overhead Press
140 x 7
132.5 x 5
125 x 7
115 x 9
110 x 11

Tricep Pushdowns
5 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2014)

Jan 14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
225 x 3
260 x 3
295 x 11
275 x 5
260 x 7
245 x 9
225 x 11

Glute Ham Raises
5 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 16, 2014)

Jan 16

Bench Press
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Pendlay Rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Standing Overhead Press ss/ Chinups
100 x 10 / 10
100 x 10 / 10
100 x 10 / 10
100 x 10 / 10
100 x 10 / 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice!!!   Welcome back to posting your workouts!!!    It was getting pretty quiet around here the last 6 months


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2014)

Jan 20

First workout since Thursday, had a bad stomach virus, was laid out Fri, Sat and yesterday, still feel like shit, but felt like giving it a go today.  Nutrition went out the window obviously and I've apparently somehow lost 6 pounds from this!  My first time under 200 pounds in like 10 years and it's not cause I'm all ripped up lol

Seated Overhead Press
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

DB Bench Press
75 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

Pendlay Rows
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

Close Grip Floor Press
175 x 8
175 x 8
185 x 8

Not terrible considering all I've eaten since Friday was a few bowls of oatmeal, a couple bagels, and some whey protein.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2014)

Under 200 !!    Don't poop on the bench ....... LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jan 22

weight-195 lbs! no appetite still, it's been this way since Friday.

Deadlifts
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

Leverage Squat Machine
230 x 10
230 x 10

Chinups
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6
BW+35 x 6

Hammer Curls
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

...and puke...ugh


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2014)

bringin' on the awesome! Hey amigo!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jan 23

Bench Press
235 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5

Incline DB Press
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

DB Shoulder Press
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

Side laterals
20 x 10
20 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2014)

Lose a couple more pounds and I'll weigh more than you ..... LOL      Chins are looking good.   They definitely get easier when you weigh less


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2014)

Jan 25

Lever squat Machine
230 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 8

SLDL
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Chinups
BW+40 x 6
BW+40 x 6
BW+40 x 6
BW+40 x 6

Hammer Curls
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

Power Upright Rows (Upright row with momentum)
110 x 8
110 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2014)

Jan 26

Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Incline DB Press
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Upright Rows
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jan 28

Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
*I guess I will always just suck at these

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 8
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8

Pendlay Rows
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

EZ Bar Curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

Side laterals
30 x 8
30 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2014)

Lifts are looking good.  Have you started putting weight back on


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Lifts are looking good.  Have you started putting weight back on



Still at 197, down from around 205 before I got sick.  Im torn between trying to lean out and just bulking back the weight I lost.  Only problem is I feel like I am very soft, like no definition, even though I am noticably leaner and my strength really isn't that bad.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2014)

Jan 30

Floor Press
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

Flat DB Bench
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

Seated DB Shoulder Press
70 x 7
70 x 6
70 x 6


----------



## Jenie (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> Still at 197, down from around 205 before I got sick.  Im torn between trying to lean out and just bulking back the weight I lost.  Only problem is I feel like I am very soft, like no definition, even though I am noticably leaner and my strength really isn't that bad.



You have to pick one - don't play the fence     Spring is about 50 days away.  Go Lean!!!!!!  Especially if you you can keep the strength.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2014)

Lean out.  Tis the season.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jan 31

Deadlifts
325 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5

Leverage Squat Machine
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8

Lat Pulldowns (home machine weights, I'd be embarrassed by 125 in the gym lol)
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8

EZ Bar Curls
105 x 8
105 x 8

reverse db flies
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## the_predator (Jan 31, 2014)

Slowly but surely brother!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Slowly but surely brother!



Thanks man! it's coming....slowly...but things are moving in the right direction


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> You have to pick one - don't play the fence     Spring is about 50 days away.  Go Lean!!!!!!  Especially if you you can keep the strength.



Well, it's all fine and good when the lifts are going up, but when that time comes that I need to decide if I want to keep going up in weight I will need to eat more, then we'll see how I feel about it all!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2014)

Feb 2

bench press
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
*i must say I was pleased by this!

standing overhead press
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

tricep pushdown prehab
3 sets of 12

felt really strong today and so far no elbow discomfort, which is awesome!  we'll see how this thing behaves tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> Well, it's all fine and good when the lifts are going up, but when that time comes that I need to decide if I want to keep going up in weight I will need to eat more, then we'll see how I feel about it all!



...Good luck with that.   I've never mastered that balancing act.  Haha


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 4, 2014)

Feb 4

Squats
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5


Glute Ham Raises
BW+15 x 8
BW+15 x 8
BW+15 x 8

Pendlay Rows
190 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 6, 2014)

Feb 6

Standing Overhead Press
150 x 5
150 x 5
150 x 5

Flat DB Press
97.5 x 8
97.5 x 8
97.5 x 8

Floor Press
185 x 10
185 x 10


Ok, so I wanted to throw out a question about the routine I'm currently doing, namely if everyone thinks what I'm doing is enough.  It winds up working out to this:
chest emphasis---6 sets
back emphasis---10 sets (13 if including deads)
quad emphasis---6 sets
hamstring emphasis---6 sets
shoulder emphasis---6 sets
tricep emphasis---4 sets
bicep emphasis---4 sets

bear in mind I am 39 years old and I set it up so that I do two days of each movement per week, so its generally 3 sets one day and 3 sets another day (or 5 and 5 with back). I also am really pushing the sets to the limit. I'm not doing lower percentages or anything, I'm basically picking a rep range for each exercise and if I hit all the reps, I will add weight, so I'm pretty spent when I'm done.  Like today, my chest is screaming, and that was just from the db presses! What do you think? enough?  I'm going up each week so far, but it's only really been 2 weeks on it so far.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2014)

If strength is what you are after - and it seems to be working since your weights are going up every week - then run the program until it stalls...You've been around long enough to know you will hit a plateau .... then switch the exercise  or reps or RIs or Tempo to see if those parameters spark new gains.   I like variety so I run more exercises and sets than you but I typically run in the 80% 1RM range and sometimes kick it up to 90%.    Everyone is different.  Check back through your old journals to see what worked in the past.   Remember the phase:  "Past performance is a great indicator for future results"

Good luck


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 7, 2014)

February 7

trap bar deads
275 x 10
275 x 10
275 x 10
275 x 10

chinups
bw+15 x 10
bw+15 x 10
bw+15 x 10
bw+15 x 10

hammer curls
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2014)

Feb 9

Bench Press
210 x 10
210 x 10
210 x 8
210 x 9

Pendlay rows
170 x 10
170 x 10
170 x 10
170 x 9

Standing OH Press
127.5 x 10
127.5 x 8
127.5 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns
3 sets of 10

high reps blow!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Feb 11

Trap Bar Deadlifts
295 x 8
295 x 8
295 x 8
295 x 8

Chinups
BW+30 x 8
BW+30 x 8
BW+30 x 8

Hammer Curls
37.5 x 12
37.5 x 12
37.5 x 12


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 12, 2014)

keep it up man

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Feb 13

1 hour of shoveling, fucking snow, enough already!

Seated OH PRess
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Flat DB Bench
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

Floor Press
190 x 10
190 x 10

After a couple of days of trying something different, I am back to my original routine I've been using for a few weeks now.  Very happy with the dumbbell presses, this is a milestone of sorts post surgery, and they were real easy to be honest, so I'm happy about that.  Rest of the workout was just par for the course


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 13, 2014)

shobelig equals best cardio

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2014)

LOL - Heard you guys got smacked with a bunch of snow!!   

Nice work on the DB press


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> LOL - Heard you guys got smacked with a bunch of snow!!
> 
> Nice work on the DB press



yeah about another foot on top of the foot that was already there that was frozen solid for the past two weeks since it hasn't gotten over like 25 degrees since fucking christmas lol...brutal winter here for us, definitely an anomaly, or at least I hope


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2014)

Feb 14

Deadlifts
335 x 5
335 x 5
335 x 5
That felt great after shoveling my ass of yesterday and doing a ridiculous amount of trap bar deadlifts 2 days ago.  I definitely don't recommend this course of action though

Leverage Squat Machine
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

Lat Pulldowns
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8

Close Grip Underhand Pulldowns
140 x 10
140 x 10


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 15, 2014)

sild lift btotha

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2014)

Feb 16

Bench Press
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Seated Overhead Press
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8

Neutral Grip Pullups
8
8
8
8
8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2014)

Feb 18

Lever Squats
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 13
225 x 5
195 x 15
*Finally conceding that barbell squats are not for me and I frankly don't care what anyone says about it.  I feel I've gotten more out of this for my legs than I would have with comparable squat weights.  I'll stick with my deadlifts, because I am better with them.

Deadlifts
265 x 8
265 x 8
265 x 8

Underhand Pulldowns
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2014)

As long as you are doing Deads or Squats you'll be fine.   Do you ever do lunges?   Front, side and back all work for me


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks good man. I remember you from way back. Your pressing power is pretty close to mine. Keep it up.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2014)

Feb 20

Bench Press (Strength)
185 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 10

Seated Overhead Press (Strength)
110 x 5
125 x 5
145 x 8

Bench Press (Volume)
187.5 x 8
187.5 x 8
187.5 x 8
187.5 x 8

Seated Overhead Press (Volume)
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2014)

Feb 21

Squats (Strength)
185 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 10

SLDL (Strength)
235 x 12

Squats (Volume)
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

SLDL (Volume)
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2014)

Feb 23

Pendlay Rows
155 x 10
175 x 8
195 x 6
175 x 8
155 x 10

Chinups
bw x 10
bw+15 x 8
bw+37.5 x 6
bw+15 x 8
bw x 10

Hammer Curls
37.5 x 10
42.5 x 8
47.5 x 6
42.5 x 8
37.5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 24, 2014)

Feb 24

Bench Press
195 x 7
220 x 7
247.5 x 7
220 x 7
195 x 7

Pendlay Rows
145 x 7
165 x 7
185 x 7
165 x 7
145 x 7

Standing Overhead Press
115 x 7
130 x 7
145 x 7
130 x 7
115 x 7


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 25, 2014)

nice getyig syrong brotha keep itnup!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 26, 2014)

Feb 26

Squats
195 x 7
225 x 7
247.5 x 7

SLDL
195 x 7
225 x 7
247.5 x 7

Chinups
BW x 7
BW+5 x7
BW+30 x 7
BW+5 x 7
BW x 7

No down sets on the lower body work....too much for me!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2014)

I see you are back doing Squats.......Looks like a good workout on 2/26


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 28, 2014)

February 28

bench press
205 x 9
235 x 7
260 x 5
235 x 7
205 x 9

underhand barbell rows in rack
155 x 9
175 x 7
195 x 5
175 x 7
155 x 9

standing overhead press
120 x 9
135 x 7
152.5 x 5
135 x 7
120 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 2, 2014)

March 2

Squats
205 x 9
235 x 7
260 x 5

Chinups
BW x 9
BW+17.5 x 7
BW+42.5 x 5
BW+17.5 x 7
BW x 9

SLDL
205 x 9
235 x 7
260 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2014)

March 4

Bench Press
185 x 9
210 x 9
237.5 x 9

Underhand Rows from Rack
137.5 x 9
157.5 x 9
180 x 9

Standing Overhead Press
110 x 9
125 x 9
140 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2014)

March 6

Squats
185 x 9
215 x 9
245 x 9

Chinups
BW x 9
BW x 9
BW+20 x 9

SLDL
185 x 9
215 x 9
245 x 9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> March 6
> 
> Squats
> 185 x 9
> ...



Good sets S14.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Mar 6, 2014)

yes impressive recovery bro keepnit up!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 8, 2014)

March 8

bench press
195 x 7
225 x 7
250 x 7
225 x 7
195 x 7

underhand pendlay rows
145 x 7
165 x 7
190 x 7
165 x 7
145 x 7

standing overhead press
115 x 7
135 x 7
150 x 7
135 x 7
115 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2014)

March 10

Squats
205 x 7
227.5 x 7
257.5 x 7
227.5 x 7
205 x 7

SLDL
205 x 7
227.5 x 7
257.5 x 7


Going to limit the backoff sets to the big exercises squats, bench, and rows.  moving chins to the upper day to give my elbow some extra rest


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2014)

march 12

bench press
210 x 9
237.5 x 7
*265 x 5
*237.5 x 7
210 x 9
Post surgery PR

Seated OH Press
125 x 9
140 x 7
*157.5 x 5
*140 x 7
125 x 9

Dips
BW x 9
BW+20 x 7
BW+47.5 x 5
BW+20 x 7
BW x 9

Was nice to hit those PRs, but we'll see how my elbow holds up tomorrow.  Everything felt fine until that 265 set.  I don't know if I just don't do enough heavy sets to be used to it, or if I'm really screwing things up by going too heavy.  We'll see.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2014)

How's the elbow?    Sucks getting old .................


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 14, 2014)

March 14

ok, spent a lot of time working on a routine to stick with yesterday, and decided on the full on version of Wendlers 531.  I spent a shit load of time making spreadsheets for the next two months of workouts, so let's hope I can stick with it...my biggest problem has always been workout ADD.  (as some of you know)

Deadlift Day

Deads
225 x 5
245 x 5
*280 x 12*
245 x 5
225 x 10

Squats BBB
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10

Chinups
10
9
7
8
7


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2014)

March 16

Bench Press
175 x 5
205 x 5
*230 x 12
*245 x 5

Underhand Rows
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10

Overhead Press BBB
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10


----------



## KelJu (Mar 17, 2014)

What do your rest intervals look like?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2014)

March 18

Squats 531
185 x 5
215 x 5
*245 x 12
*257.5 x 5

Deadlifts BBB
277.5 x 5
277.5 x 5
277.5 x 5
277.5 x 5
277.5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2014)

KelJu said:


> What do your rest intervals look like?



as long as I want on the 531 sets, and I try to stick with 90 sec for everything else


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2014)

3/20/14

Bench Press
195 x 8
225 x 6
255 x 4
225 x 6
195 x 8

Underhand rows
155 x 8
180 x 6
205 x 4
180 x 6
155 x 8

Shoulder Press
120 x 8
135 x 6
152.5 x 4
135 x 6
120 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 21, 2014)

3/21/14

Deadlifts
230 x 3
265 x 3
*300 x 10

*Rack Pulls
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10

Underhand pulldowns
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10

Underhand Barbell rows
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 23, 2014)

3/23/14

chest and shoulders

Bench Press
195 x 3
225 x 3
252.5 x 8

Incline DB Press
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10

Dips
10
10
10
10
10

upright rows
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

Rear Laterals
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 25, 2014)

3/25/14

Legs and Bis

Squats
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 8

Lever Squats
220 x 10
220 x 10
220 x 10
220 x 10

Close Grip Underhand Pulldowns
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10

Hammer Curls
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2014)

3/27/14

Bench Press
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

Barbell Rows
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

Seated OH Press
120 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 9

Chinups
BW x 3
BW+10 x 3
BW+37.5 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2014)

3/28/14

Squats
215 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 8

Rack Pulls
255 x 8
255 x 8
255 x 8
255 x 8
255 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2014)

3/30/14

Bench Press
210 x 5
235 x 3
265 x 6

Incline DB Press
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

Dips
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8

Rear Laterals
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 1, 2014)

4/1/14

Squats
225 x 5
255 x 3
285 x 5
255 x 3
225 x 5

Lever Squats
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

Underhand Close Grip Pulldowns
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2014)

4/3/14

seated oh press
130 x 5
150 x 3
160 x 6
150 x 5
130 x 5

db shoulder press
62.5 x 8
62.5 x 8
62.5 x 8
62.5 x 8
62.5 x 8

floor press
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2014)

4/4/14

deadlifts
255 x 5
295 x 3
325 x 7

rack pulls
265 x 8
265 x 8
265 x 8
265 x 8

underhand rows
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

pulldowns
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2014)

4/6/14

bench press
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5
275 x 3
250 x 7
225 x 10
205 x 10

incline db bench
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

dips
+45 x 8
+45 x 8
+45 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 8, 2014)

4/8/14

Venturing into workout /add again.  Felt tired today and said, ok I'm gonna condense my workout into 3 days instead of 4 to get more rest.  only problem is i am going to try to put squats and reads on the same day.  Now, I managed it today, but I don't know if only squatting once a week and only doing a 5x5 of squats is going to hurt or help my squat.  I really don't care about leg hypertrophy, so I'm sticking with a ramping 5x5 for squats for strength.  deadlifts are fine, you can do them once a month and still make progress, but I have to do them

Squats
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5 --> gutted that one out

Deadlifts
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
345 x 5 --> not bad, fairly easy considering


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 10, 2014)

4/10/14

seated overhead press
115 x 5
135 x 5
152.5 x 10

db shoulder press
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x 5
75 x 5

floor press
187.5 x 8
187.5 x 8
187.5 x 8
187.5 x 8
187.5 x 8

pushdowns
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2014)

4/13/14

Bench Press
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 9
215 x 5
185 x 15

Incline DB Press
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

Dips
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2014)

4/18/14

bench Press
205 x 6
225 x 6
257.5 x 7
225 x 10
205 x 15

incline db bench
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

DB Shoulder Press
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

Pushdowns
4 sets of 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2014)

4/19/14

Trap bar deadlifts
245 x 6
280 x 6
315 x 10
280 x 6
245 x 6

Lever Squat Machine
260 x 8
260 x 8
260 x 8

Rack Pulls
265 x 8
265 x 8
265 x 8
265 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2014)

4/24/14

Low Incline Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 2
245 x 5

Seated Overhead Press
137.5 x 5
137.5 x 5
137.5 x 5
137.5 x 5
137.5 x 5

Chinups
+5 x 5
+5 x 5
+5 x 5
+5 x 5
+5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2014)

4/25/14

Squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Deadlifts
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 2
345 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 28, 2014)

4/28/14

Squats
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 10

Lever Squats
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

Rack Pulls below the knee
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2014)

No, I haven't taken any time off, just haven't posted...

5/7/14

Deadlifts
245 x 5
280 x 5
315 x 11

Rack Pulls
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8

Chinups
10 x 8
10 x 8
10 x 8
10 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 14, 2014)

5/14/14

Squats
205 x 8
235 x 8
250 x 10
235 x 8
205 x 8

Pendlay Rows
145 x 8
165 x 8
175 x 10
165 x 8
145 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2014)

Hey man....What's going on?   

I'm trimming down my workouts to twice a week getting ready to have some fun on the lake this summer.  The kids are in activities 7 days a week between gymnastics, soccer (both), football, daisies, and swimming (both).

Hope all is well....


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2014)

Surgery huh? Thats rough. Im dealing with a shoulder tear atm. Hope alls well. First time ive been on here in years

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2014)

Double D said:


> Surgery huh? Thats rough. Im dealing with a shoulder tear atm. Hope alls well. First time ive been on here in years
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



yeah I've gotta fill you in on that some time


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey man....What's going on?
> 
> I'm trimming down my workouts to twice a week getting ready to have some fun on the lake this summer.  The kids are in activities 7 days a week between gymnastics, soccer (both), football, daisies, and swimming (both).
> 
> Hope all is well....



hey, things are good now finally.  Just had to fight a bout of the flu with the whole family 2 weeks ago that was wonderful.  Laid me out for a whole 2 weeks, lost 8 pounds and lost about 3 months of gym progress.  got back up to 275 on bench and 295 on squats, plus I deadlifted 315 for 15 reps, then the flu hit.  Barely put up 230 for 10 reps on bench last session and hurt my shoulder in the process, squats are in the toilet and today I deadlifted 330 for 7.  Shit I tell you

but everything else is good so I shouldn't complain.

Have a great Fathers Day in case I don't mention it before Sunday


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2014)

6/13/14

Deads 5/3/1
240 x 3
295 x 3
*330 x 7
*
Rack Pulls
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8

Lat Pulldowns
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8

DB Rows
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2014)

You'll be back to normal in a week      As long as the kiddies and wife are happy and healthy - that's the important thing.

I had a great father's day.  Wakeboarding in the morning, coached my son's flag football team to a victory in the early afternoon, hit the sandbar after the game to cool off and finished the day with some steak and a beer    Hope your day was great too.




Stewart14 said:


> hey, things are good now finally.  Just had to fight a bout of the flu with the whole family 2 weeks ago that was wonderful.  Laid me out for a whole 2 weeks, lost 8 pounds and lost about 3 months of gym progress.  got back up to 275 on bench and 295 on squats, plus I deadlifted 315 for 15 reps, then the flu hit.  Barely put up 230 for 10 reps on bench last session and hurt my shoulder in the process, squats are in the toilet and today I deadlifted 330 for 7.  Shit I tell you
> 
> but everything else is good so I shouldn't complain.
> 
> Have a great Fathers Day in case I don't mention it before Sunday


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2014)

7/12/14

standing overhead press
160x8
140x9
130x9
125x9
120x10

incline db press
90x8
85x10
80x10
75x10

triceps pushdowns
4 sets of 10


7/13/14

trap bar deads
325x10
290x10
270x10
250x10
230x10

glute ham raises
4 sets of 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome back.  Nice TB deads


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2014)

So....how sore are you today? Nice workout!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2014)

7/15/14

Chinups
+50 x 7
+20 x 10
+5 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 9
bw x 8

DB Rows
90x10
85x10
80x10
75x10
70x10

Hammer Curls
40x8
40x8
40x8
40x8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2014)

7/17/14

Standing OH Press
165 x 6
140 x 9
130 x 9
120 x 9
115 x 10
105 x 10

Incline DB Press
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 9
75 x 9
70 x 10

Triceps Pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2014)

7/18/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
340 x 7
290 x 10
270 x 10
250 x 10
235 x 10
215 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2014)

7/20/14

Chinups
bw x 8
+25 x 5
+50 x 3
*+70 x 5  *All time PR*
+30 x 8
+15 x 8
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 8

DB Rows
90 x 9
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10

one arm Machine Curls
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2014)

7/22/14

Standing OH Press
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 8
145 x 8
135 x 9
125 x 9
115 x 10

Incline DB Press
95 x 8
90 x 8
85 x 10
75 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2014)

7/23/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
240 x 5
280 x 5
315 x 11
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10
240 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice job on your Chin PR!!   You are going to make me start adding more weight to mine  LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job on your Chin PR!!   You are going to make me start adding more weight to mine  LOL



well I was inspired by the best


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2014)

7/25/14

chinups
bw x 10
25 x 5
45 x 8
30 x 8
20 x 8
5 x 9
bw x 9

DB Rows
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10

Machine 1 arm preacher curls
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2014)

7/27/14

Standing OH Press
115 x 5
135 x 5
160 x 8
145 x 8
135 x 8
125 x 9
115 x 10

Incline DB Press
95 x 8
90 x 9
85 x 9
75 x 10
70 x 10

Triceps Pushdowns
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 28, 2014)

7/28/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
260 x 3
295 x 3
335 x 9
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10
240 x 10

Decline Crunches
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> well I was inspired by the best



LOL  Keep at it Big Man!!    I'll have to test out in a couple weeks.   I haven't gone very heavy on Chins lately.  I've been focusing on Bench the last two month.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> 7/28/14
> 
> Trap Bar Deadlifts
> 260 x 3
> ...



Are you strapped on the TB Deads?   If not, you are building some "hand crushing strength" with all that volume   Niiiiiice!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you strapped on the TB Deads?   If not, you are building some "hand crushing strength" with all that volume   Niiiiiice!



no straps, low handles....hardcore style!
ive given up on squats for the time being and am working on the trap bar.  I figure it still gives m some decent leg stimulation specially with the low handles.  plus, my shoulder has been acting up so holding the bar on my shoulders hurts a lot.  if you've noticed, I've also begrudgingly given up benching, because that hurts my shoulder as well.  overhead press doesn't hurt at all however, go figure.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2014)

7/30/14

chinups
bw x 5
25 x 5
60 x 7
30 x 9
20 x 8
5 x 8
bw x 9

low cable rows
165 x 10
150 x 10
135 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10

cable curls one arm
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

*on vacation so using a different gym, wierd getting used to different equipment, but they actually had a dip/chin belt so that was nice.  no trap bar however, so going to have to improvise that day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> no straps, low handles....hardcore style!
> ive given up on squats for the time being and am working on the trap bar.  I figure it still gives m some decent leg stimulation specially with the low handles.  plus, my shoulder has been acting up so holding the bar on my shoulders hurts a lot.  if you've noticed, I've also begrudgingly given up benching, because that hurts my shoulder as well.  overhead press doesn't hurt at all however, go figure.



The more I read (T-nation) the more I love Trapbar Deads.  If I could only do one lower body exercise it would be TB Deads so dropping squat is NBD.    I also think OH press is better than bench - as long as your shoulders can handle the load.

===  If you have no Trapbar when traveling - try HEAVY Goblet squats ATG     Work on some endurance and flexibility.   I like to do them with 60lb DB for 20 reps.   You'll feel it ...LOL


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> The more I read (T-nation) the more I love Trapbar Deads.  If I could only do one lower body exercise it would be TB Deads so dropping squat is NBD.    I also think OH press is better than bench - as long as your shoulders can handle the load.
> 
> ===  If you have no Trapbar when traveling - try HEAVY Goblet squats ATG     Work on some endurance and flexibility.   I like to do them with 60lb DB for 20 reps.   You'll feel it ...LOL




my my new goal is to get a bodyweight standing overhead press.  I haven't put it in my journal, but fooling around while working at the gym, I've done 185 for 3 standing good reps with no leg drive, so I'm on my way.  it's just so difficult to progress on it, it's so much harder than the bench to make improvements, but I will keep at it.

ill try to remember to try those goblet squats, but I'll probably just wind up doing regular deads and leg press or something like that, I will resist the urge to squat, well it won't be too hard because I really just don't want to lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> my my new goal is to get a bodyweight standing overhead press.  I haven't put it in my journal, but fooling around while working at the gym, I've done 185 for 3 standing good reps with no leg drive, so I'm on my way.  it's just so difficult to progress on it, it's so much harder than the bench to make improvements, but I will keep at it.
> 
> ill try to remember to try those goblet squats, but I'll probably just wind up doing regular deads and leg press or something like that, I will resist the urge to squat, well it won't be too hard because I really just don't want to lol



That's a good goal     What's your weight?  I'm between 183-188


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 1, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's a good goal     What's your weight?  I'm between 183-188



im between 200 and 205 depending on the day


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 1, 2014)

8/1/14

standing overhead press
135 x 5
155 x 3
170 x 6
145 x 9
135 x 9
125 x 8
115 x 9

incline db press
95 x 9
90 x 9
85 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10

triceps pushdowns
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 6, 2014)

8/6/14

Standing Overhead Press
120 x 5
140 x 5
155 x 9
150 x 8
140 x 8
130 x 8
120 x 8

Incline Dumbbell Press
95 x 10
90 x 8
85 x 10
80 x 9
70 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2014)

8/7/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
355 x 5
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10
240 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 9, 2014)

8/9/14

Decline Bench Press
235 x 10
220 x 8
205 x 10
195 x 12

Pendlay Rows
185 x 11
170 x 8
160 x 10
150 x 12

Overhead Press
145 x 8
135 x 8
130 x 10
120 x 10
*These took a big hit after the benching

Right shoulder still messed up, decline bench is the only bar benching movement that I can tolerate, even though it's not pain free.  You may ask why not just use dumbbells?  Well, I have been, but I haven't liked what I've been getting out of it, I feel I always get more out of benching with a bar.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2014)

8/12/14

chinups
bw x 5
25 x 5
45 x 8
30 x 9
20 x 8
5 x 8
bw x 8

precor single arm row
95 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
70 x 10

preacher curl machine 1 arm
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 8
60 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2014)

8/14/14

Bench Press
Warmups
250 x 8
235 x 6
220 x 8
205 x 10

Hang Clean and Press
155 x 6
145 x 6
135 x 8
130 x 10

Triceps Pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 15, 2014)

8/15/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
265 x 3
305 x 3
340 x 9
305 x 10
285 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

Decline Crunches
+35 x 10
+35 x 10
+35 x 10
+35 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2014)

8/17/14

Chinups
bw x 10
5 x 3
30 x 3
60 x 7
30 x 9
20 x 8
5 x 9
bw x 8

Precor Single Arm Rows
105 x 8
100 x 8
90 x 9
85 x 9
80 x 10

Single Arm preacher curl machine
60 x 10
60 x 9
60 x 8
60 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 18, 2014)

8/18/14

Standing Overhead Press
130 x 3
150 x 3
165 x 6
150 x 9
140 x 9
130 x 8
120 x 9

Incline DB Press
95 x 9
90 x 9
85 x 8
80 x 8
70 x 9

Tricep Pushdowns
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10

Crap workout today.  fooled around my last two push sessions with benching and it screwed me up.  my shoulders are still hurting, and now amazingly, they both hurt, not just the right one.  wtf bench press?  you were so good to me my whole life, now you're fucking me over....why????  You're dead to me now!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2014)

LOL - Funny ("you're dead to me now!") comment.

Take a couple days off from pressing if your shoulders hurt.  You won't shrink!!  I promise.   Haha


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 20, 2014)

8/20/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
350 x 2
350 x 2
350 x 2
350 x 2
350 x 2
350 x 2
350 x 2
350 x 2

Chinups
50 x 2
50 x 2
50 x 2
50 x 2
50 x 2
50 x 2
50 x 2
50 x 2

A little Hepburn today


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2014)

8/21/14

Bench Press (yeah I know)
250 x 2
250 x 2
250 x 2
250 x 2
250 x 2
250 x 2
250 x 2
250 x 2

Hang Clean and Overhead Press
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2

The goal on these workouts is to add a rep on one set each workout, so next workout would be 1x3 and 7x2, etc all the way to 8x3.  Then add weight and do it again.  Trying bench press again with this new format to see if the lower volume doesn't hurt my shoulders as much.  Jury is out.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 24, 2014)

8/24/14

Hang Clean and Overhead Press
140 x 5
155 x 3
175 x 5
150 x 9
140 x 9
130 x 10
120 x 10

Incline DB Press
95 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns
3 sets of 10

Worked out at home today, and made a lot of reps today.  I usually shoot for 10 on all the sets but the first one, and when I work out at the gym I usually don't come this close to 10 on all the sets.  Either it was a good day, or my weights at home weigh less than the ones at the gym?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2014)

8/25/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
285 x 5
325 x 3
365 x 8
305 x 8
285 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

Decline Crunches
4 sets of 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2014)

How's the shoulder?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 28, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's the shoulder?



messed up still.  So long as I stick with the overhead press and incline db press I am ok.  Benching with the bar in any plane just aggravates it.  The best part is now both shoulders hurt a bit! lol.  And my elbow is acting up again, lol.  I love getting old


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 28, 2014)

8/28/14

Standing Overhead Press
125 x 5
145 x 5
160 x 8
150 x 8
145 x 7
135 x 8
125 x 8

Incline DB Bench
100 x 8
90 x 8
85 x 8
80 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns
130 x 10
130 x 10

Elbow acting up on me so stopped here.  It was an all around shitty workout.  Oh well, I was rushed and I am off of my schedule, hopefully next week I can get some normalcy back with school starting for the kids.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2014)

8/29/14

trap bar deadlifts
255 x 5
295 x 5
330 x 12
310 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10

done. 2 min rest intervals equals puke. well not really but almost


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2014)

8/31/14

pendlay rows
195 x 10
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10
150 x 10

chinups
50 x 8
35 x 9
20 x 9
5 x 8
bw x 9

db preacher curls
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2014)

9/1/14

incline db press
105 x 9
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10

dips
47.5 x 10
35 x 10
17.5 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2014)

9/3/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
275 x 3
315 x 3
350 x 8
315 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10

Chinups
35 x 10
20 x 10
7.5 x 10
bw x 10

Preacher DB Curls
40 x 10
40 x 9
40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2014)

9/4/14

Extra Workout

Chinups
bw x 5
10 x 3
35 x 3
65 x 7

DB Rows
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10

EZ Bar Curls (*Trying this for first time in a while.  my surgically repaired elbow doesn't like curls for some reason, even though I had surgery on the tricep tendon.  When I lower the weight to the starting position, my elbow feels unstable, like it's going to crack and I get a slight feeling like it's going to dislocate).  today went well actually, no problem, of course the weight isn't very heavy, but it's a start
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 6, 2014)

9/6/14

Low Incline Bench Press
175 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 10
212.5 x 10
200 x 9
185 x 9
175 x 10

Dips
47.5 x 10
35 x 10
17.5 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 7, 2014)

9/7/14

Lever Squats
235 x 5
270 x 5
305 x 10
287.5 x 10
270 x 10
252.5 x 10

SLDL
245 x 8
230 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2014)

9/8/14

Pendlay Rows
150 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 10
185 x 8
175 x 10
160 x 10
150 x 10

Chinups
40 x 8
25 x 10

EZ Bar curls
90 x 11
90 x 9
90 x 9
90 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 10, 2014)

9/10/14

Bench Press
185 x 3
215 x 3
240 x 9
200 x 12
200 x 9
200 x 8
200 x 8

Dips
35 x 12
35 x 11
35 x 11
35 x 11

Pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 11, 2014)

9/11/14

*Never Forget*

Trap Bar Deadlifts
295 x 5
330 x 3
370 x 8
295 x 10
295 x 10
295 x 10

Decline crunches
40 x 12
40 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 13, 2014)

9/13/14

Chinups
25 x 5
60 x 3
*85 x 3*
25 x 10
25 x 10
25 x 8

Underhand Rows
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10

EZ Bar curls
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 9
90 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 15, 2014)

9/15/14

Decline Bench Press
200 x 5
225 x 3
*250 x 7
*240 x 8
225 x 8
212.5 x 10
200 x 10

Standing Overhead Press
130 x 10
130 x 9
130 x 9
130 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2014)

9/16/14

trap bar deadlifts
265 x 5
315 x 5
*340 x 10


*Rack Pulls
295 x 8
295 x 8
295 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2014)

9/19/14

Welcome back squats

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5
275 x 5

Deadlifts
225 x 5
315 x 1
335 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 22, 2014)

9/21/14

Decline Bench Press
185 x 5
*230 x 11*
215 x 10
205 x 10
190 x 10

Standing Overhead Press
145 x 8
135 x 9
125 x 9
115 x 9

Tricep Pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 22, 2014)

9/22/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
280 x 3
320 x 3
*360 x 11*
320 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 25, 2014)

9/24/14

Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Seated Overhead Press
135 x 7
155 x 3
175 x 5

EZ Bar Curls/Tricep Pushdown Superset
3 sets, not that heavy

*Nursing a sore/strained left lat and or rear delt muscle, so back work is out of the question at the moment, well two sided anyway, I could do db rows right my right arm only, but I don't want to!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 25, 2014)

9/25/14

Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Deadlifts
225 x 5
275 x 5
345 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 29, 2014)

9/27/14

Bench Press (heavy day)
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Seated OH Press (light day)
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

Triceps Pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 29, 2014)

9/29/14

Squats (light day)
220 x 8
220 x 8
220 x 8

Deadlifts (heavy day)
335 x 5
335 x 5
335 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
3 sets of 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2014)

10/2/14

Squats
135x5
155x5
195x5
225x5
255x10
270x5

Deadlifts
225x10
225x10
225x10

Underhand Rows
135x10
135x10
135x10

Ezbar Curls
90x10
90x10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2014)

some stats:

height: 5'10"
weight: 200
waist: 35.5
chest: 46
arms straight: 14.5ish
arms flexed: 16.5ish
legs measured in middle: 24

not too shabby for a 40 year old


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2014)

10/4/14

Bench Press
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4

Standing OH Press
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5
120 x 5

Triceps Pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2014)

10/6/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts (Light)
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5

Barbell Rows
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8

EZ Bar Curls
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 8, 2014)

10/8/14

Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 4
260 x 7
300 x 2 *for shits and giggles
220 x 10
205 x 10
190 x 10

Standing Overhead Press
150 x 8
145 x 8
135 x 8
125 x 10

Tricep Pushdown
4 sets of 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2014)

10/9/14

Barbell Rows
175 x 10
165 x 13
155 x 13
145 x 14
135 x 15

Upright Rows
100 x 12
95 x 12
90 x 12
80 x 15
75 x 15

EZ Bar curls
95 x 9
95 x 8 
95 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2014)

10/11/14

Squats
200 x 5
230 x 5
*265 x 10*
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

Decline Crunches
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2014)

10/13/14

Bench Press
185 x 5
210 x 5
*237.5 x 11*
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10

Seated OH Press
150 x 10
145 x 9
135 x 10
125 x 10

Triceps Pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2014)

10/14/14

Pendlay Rows
145 x 5
170 x 5
*190 x 12*
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10
145 x 10

Upright Rows
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 16, 2014)

10/16/14

Squats
215 x 3
245 x 3
*278.5 x 8*
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

Decline Crunches
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2014)

10/18/14

Bench Press
195 x 3
225 x 3
*252.5 x 8*
225 x 9
210 x 9
195 x 10
185 x 10

Squat Machine Shoulder Press (weight plus machine weight)
95 x 9
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
70 x 10

Triceps Pushdowns
3 sets of 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2014)

10/19/14

Barbell Rows
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10
145 x 10
135 x 10

Upright Rows
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
95 x 10
90 x 9
85 x 9
80 x 8
70 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2014)

10/21/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
300 x 5
340 x 3
*380 x 5*
320 x 9
300 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2014)

10/22/14

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 5

Standing OH Press
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

Triceps Pressdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2014)

10/23/14

Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Deadlifts
335 x 5
335 x 5
335 x 5

EZ Bar curls
95 x 8
95 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey man.....looks like things are going well in here


----------



## casper8092002 (Oct 24, 2014)

Great job


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2014)

10/24/14

Pendlay Rows
170 x 5
190 x 3
*215 x 7*
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

Upright Rows
*110 x 10*
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
*100 x 8*
95 x 9
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2014)

10/25/14

Bench Press
265 x 5
245 x 7
230 x 9
215 x 11

Standing OH Press
135 x 9
125 x 11
115 x 12
110 x 13


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey man.....looks like things are going well in here



thanks man, its going well, still fighting that damn workout ADD though, lol


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2014)

casper8092002 said:


> Great job



thanks!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2014)

10/27/14

Squats
235 x 9
220 x11
205 x 13
190 x 15

Pendlay Rows
190 x 9
180 x 11
165 x 13
155 x 14

EZ Bar Curls
95 x 9
85 x 11
80 x 11
75 x 15


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 29, 2014)

10/29/14

Bench Press
235 x 9
220 x 11
205 x 9
195 x 12

Standing Overhead Press
135 x 9
125 x 11
115 x 10
110 x 9

Tricep Pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2014)

10/31/14

Pendlay Rows
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 12
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

Upright Rows
110 x 8
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10

barbell curls
100 x 8
95 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2014)

11/3/14

Seated OH Press
125 x 5
145 x 5
160 x 9
150 x 10
145 x 10
135 x 10

Inc DB Bench
105 x 7
100 x 9
90 x 10
85 x 10

Pushdowns
3 sets of 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> some stats:
> 
> height: 5'10"
> weight: 200
> ...



Good numbers    Keep it up.    I'm finding that it's harder and harder to "out train" a bad diet after 40.     Having a 10" drop is great.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good numbers    Keep it up.    I'm finding that it's harder and harder to "out train" a bad diet after 40.     Having a 10" drop is great.



I just try to make everything bigger to compensate for a "bigger" belly!  If I have a 42 inch chest with a 32 inch waist or a 46 inch chest with a 36 inch waist, same difference lol....plus I get to eat more


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2014)

11/6/14

Bench Press
135 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 10

Seated OH Press
135 x 10
135 x 10
115 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

Triceps Pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2014)

11/8/14

Deadlifts 
245 x 5
285 x 5
325 x 10
285 x 5
245 x 10

Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 12, 2014)

11/12/14

Bench Press
225 x 12
210 x 12
195 x 11
185 x 12

Seated OH Press
150 x 9
145 x 9
135 x 10
125 x 10

Dips
+45 x 10
+30 x 15
+15 x 15
BW x 20


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2014)

11/13/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
335 x 12
315 x 8
295 x 8
275 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2014)

11/15/14

Pendlay Rows
195 x 12
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

Light Close grip plate loaded pulldowns (still have a left lat issue)
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
100 x 8
95 x 9
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2014)

11/17/14

bench press
255 x 5
240 x 7
225 x 9
210 x 11

seated overhead press
160 x 7
150 x 9
140 x 11
130 x 10

triceps
3 sets


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2014)

11/20/14

Pendlay Rows
160 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 10
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

Close Grip Pulldowns
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6

EZ Bar Curls
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2014)

11/21/14

Bench Press
200 x 3
230 x 3
255 x 7 
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

Triceps pressdowns
3 sets of 15


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 23, 2014)

11/23/14

Deadlifts
265 x 3
300 x 3
340 x 7

Squats
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2014)

11/24/14

Standing Overhead Press
115 x 5
135 x 5
150 x 10
160 x 5

Bench Press
210 x 10
210 x 10
190 x 10
170 x 10
170 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2014)

11/26/14

Pendlay Rows
160 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 10
215 x 3

Trap Bar Deadlifts
300 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 8

Hammer Curls
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2014)

11/27/14

Bench Press
215 x 5
240 x 3
270 x 6
285 x 1

Standing OH Press
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2014)

11/29/14

Pendlay Rows
175 x 5
195 x 3
220 x 7
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

Pulldowns
135 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10
110 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
100 x 9
95 x 9
90 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2014)

12/1/14

Bench Press
245 x 9
230 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

Standing OH Press
145 x 8
135 x 8
125 x 9
115 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2014)

12/4/14

Pendlay Rows
135 x 8
165 x 8
190 x 15
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10

Upright Rows
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10

Underhand Pulldowns
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10 
115 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 6, 2014)

12/6/14

Bench Press
Warmups
205 x 8
230 x 6
260 x 5
230 x 6
205 x 8

Pendlay Rows
165 x 8
190 x 6
210 x 8
190 x 6
165 x 8

Clean and Overhead Presses
125 x 8
145 x 6
160 x 5
145 x 6
125 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2014)

12/8/14

Trap Bar Deadlifts
Warmups
245 x 8
285 x 8 
325 x 8
285 x 8
245 x 8

Chinups
bw x 8
bw x 8
15 x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8

Underhand Rows
135 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 8
160 x 8
135 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 10, 2014)

12/10/14

Bench press
180x8
210x8
240x8
210x8
180x8

Seated overhead press
120x8
140x8
160x8
140x8
120x8

Shoulders ache after every push day, just waiting for an injury. Of course they feel great during the workout, it's afterwards that hurts.  Fucking getting old.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 11, 2014)

12/11/14

trap bar deadlifts 
265x5
305x5
345x9
360x5

chinups
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8

underhand rows
145x10
145x10
145x10
145x10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2014)

12/13/14

something a little different...

incline bench press
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

weighted dips
15x10
15x10
15x10

triceps pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 14, 2014)

12/14/14

Squats
245x3
245x3
245x3
245x3
245x3
245x3
245x3
245x3
245x3
245x3

Rack pulls
225x10
225x10
225x10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2014)

12/16/14

Chinups
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3
20 x 3

Pendlay Rows
165 x 10
165 x 10 
165 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey man....looks like you are consistent    Keep it up.

Hope you and the family have a nice Holiday Season!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2014)

12/22/14

Seated OH Press
125 x 5
145 x 5
160 x 9
145 x 8
125 x 8

Chinups
BW x 5 
 BW x 5
20 x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

Bench Press
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

Pendlay Rows
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 24, 2014)

12/24/14

Chinups
BW x 8
10 x 3
35 x 8
10 x 8
BW x 8

Trap Bar Deadlifts
245 x 8
245 x 8
245 x 8

Underhand Rows
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 25, 2014)

12/25/14

merry Christmas!

bench press
205 x 3
230 x 3
255 x 5
265 x 3
230 x 8
205 x 10

seated overhead press
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 27, 2014)

12/27/14

Squats
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 8
240 x 8
210 x 8

Pendlay Rows
175 x 3
190 x 3
215 x 7
190 x 8
175 x 8

Chinups
8
8
8
8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2014)

12/29/14

High Incline Press (approx. 50-60 degrees)
155 x 8
180 x 6
205 x 5
190 x 8
180 x 10

Bench Press
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2014)

12/31/14

Bench press
Warmups
270x4
230x10
215x10
200x10

Seated overhead press
155x8
145x8
135x9
125x10

Triceps pushdown
3 sets of 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 4, 2015)

1/4/15

Bench Press
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 4
225 x 10
185 x 10

High Incline Bench Press
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 6
185 x 8
135 x 10

Side Laterals
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 7, 2015)

1/7/15

bench press
190x10
230x8
275x5

pendlay rows
185x10
205x8
225x5

high incline bench press 
145x10
187.5x8
207.5x6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2015)

1/8/15

chin ups
+10x10
+30x8
+45x6
+30x8
+10x10

ez bar curls
95x8
95x8
95x8
95x8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2015)

1/10/15

Bench Press
205 x 10
235 x 8
275 x 5
235 x 8
205 x 10

High Incline Bench Press
150 x 10
195 x 8
215 x 4
195 x 8
150 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2015)

1/11/15

Trap Bar Deadlifts
295 x 10
325 x 8
370 x 4

Hang CLeans
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2015)

1/12/15

chinups
+15 x 10
+35 x 7
+50 x 6
+35 x 7

db rows
75 x 10
85 x 8
95 x 6
85 x 8

DB Curls
30 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10
35 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 14, 2015)

1/14/15

bench press
190 x 5
220 x 5
250 x 8
235 x 9
220 x 8
205 x 10

DB Shoulder Press
70 x 9
65 x 9
60 x 10
55 x 10

Triceps Pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2015)

1/15/15

Squats
200 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 10
245 x 8
230 x 8
215 x 8

Power Cleans
140 x 3
140 x 3
140 x 3
140 x 3
140 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2015)

1/17/15

Chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+35 x 9
bw+20 x 9
bw+5 x 9
bw x 10
bw x 10

db rows
90 x 10
85 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10
65 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 18, 2015)

1/18/15

Squats
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Bench Press
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Deadlifts
335 x 3
335 x 3
335 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2015)

1/21/15

low incline bench press 
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5

seated overhead press
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5

tricep push downs 
8 sets of 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 22, 2015)

1/22/15

squats
245x5
245x5
245x5
245x5
245x5
245x5
245x5
245x5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2015)

1/24/15

Pendlay Rows
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5

Chinups
+35 x 5
+35 x 5
+35 x 5
+35 x 5
+35 x 5

EZ Bar Curls
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2015)

1/25/15

Bench Press
205 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 5
235 x 9
220 x 9
205 x 9

Seated OH Press
150 x 8
140 x 9
130 x 10
120 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2015)

1/26/15

trap bar deadlifts
275 x 3
310 x 3
350 x 8
310 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10

Decline Crunches
+40 x 10
+40 x 10
+40 x 10
+40 x 10


better get a good night sleep tonight, I will be shoveling 30 inches of snow tomorrow.....mother f*cker!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2015)

My dude.  I think you might be one of the last guys I'm seeing on the first page of the Online Journals that I'm friendly with.  Hope all is well.  Looks like you're still killing it at home these days.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2015)

1/28/15

Pendlay Rows
165 x 12
175 x 10 
190 x 8
200 x 6

Chinups
bw x 12 
5 x 10
20 x 8
35 x 6

EZ Bar Curls
85 x 12
90 x 10
95 x 8
100 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2015)

soxmuscle said:


> My dude.  I think you might be one of the last guys I'm seeing on the first page of the Online Journals that I'm friendly with.  Hope all is well.  Looks like you're still killing it at home these days.



Hey Sox, it's been a while! Not too many of the old regulars left around here.  I just log my workouts on here so I have a place I can look back at all the massive weights I've lifted when I am no longer able to, ha!

I'm doing good.  Still spinning my wheels with my workouts ever since my elbow surgery, but at least I can still do pretty much what I want to an extent.  I've started up playing hockey again, it's a lot tougher as a 40 year old to keep up with 20 year olds, but I think I'm holding my own out there ok.

And yes I still work out at home, lol, even though I now work in a gym and have a free membership there, I still prefer to lift at home.  How is everything with you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2015)

1/31/15

Trap Bar Deadlifts
255 x 5
295 x 5
335 x 10
350 x 5

Chinups
10
10
10
10
10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2015)

1/29/15

Workout from Thursday

Bench Press
195 x 5
220 x 5
245 x 9
260 x 5

High Incline Bench Press
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2015)

2/1/15

Chinups
bw x 3
bw+20 x 3
bw+50 x 7
bw+20 x 10
bw+5 x 10
bw x 10

Pendlay Rows
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10
140 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
95 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 2, 2015)

2/2/15

Bench Press
205 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
235 x 9
220 x 9
205 x 10

High Incline Bench Press
205 x 6
190 x 7
180 x 8
165 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 3, 2015)

2/3/15

Squats
215 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 8
245 x 9
230 x 10
215 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 6, 2015)

2/6/15

Bench Press
205 x 3
230 x 3
260 x 7
275 x 3

High Incline Bench Press
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 15


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2015)

lookin' good, son!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2015)

2/8/15

Trap Bar deadlifts
Warmups
275 x 3
315 x 3
350 x 9
370 x 3

Chinups
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 11, 2015)

2/11/15

Pendlay Rows
155 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 9
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10

Chinups
30 x 8
15 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 9

EZ Bar Curls
95 x 8
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice work brother.looks like your strength is back up there now.thanks for the motivation.what are you weighing now,if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2015)

2/12/15

Bench Press
Warmups
220 x 5
250 x 3
280 x 3
235 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 9
190 x 10

High Incline
195 x 8
185 x 7
170 x 8
160 x 8

Tri Pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 13, 2015)

2/13/15

Squats
255 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10

SLDL
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2015)

2/14/15

Chinups
bw+35 x 8
bw+20 x 10
bw+5 x 10
bw x 10

Underhand Rows
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
100 x 8
90 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10



2/15/15

(Regular) Incline Bench Press
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10
180 x 10

Weighted Dips
bw+45 x 10
bw+30 x 10
bw+15 x 10
bw x 10


2/16/15

Squats
260 x 10
245 x 10
225 x 10

SLDL
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2015)

2/18/15

Chinups
+35 x 9
+20 x 10
+5 x 10 
bw x 10

Underhand Rows
195 x 10
185 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 9
95 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 19, 2015)

2/19/15

Low Incline DB Press
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10

Dips
BW+50 x 10
BW+35 x 10
BW+15 x 10
BW x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2015)

2/23/15

Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Pendlay Rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

High Incline Bench Press
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2015)

2/25/15

Squats
185 x 9
225 x 9
255 x 9
225 x 9

Chinups
BW x 9
BW x 9
+20 x 9
BW x 9

SLDL
175 x 9
205 x 9
235 x 9
205 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 26, 2015)

2/26/15

Bench Press
175 x 9
210 x 9
240 x 9
210 x 9

Underhand Rows
135 x 9
155 x 9
180 x 9
155 x 9

High Incline Bench Press
140 x 9
165 x 9
190 x 9
165 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 28, 2015)

2/28/15

Squats
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5

deadlifts
325 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2015)

Incline Bench Press
180 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10
195 x 10

Seated OH Press
150 x 8
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10

Front Raises
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

Pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2015)

3/4/15

Low Incline Bench Press
185 x 7
215 x 7
250 x 7
215 x 7
185 x 7

Seated OH Press
115 x 7
135 x 7
150 x 7
135 x 7
115 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2015)

3/5/15

Trap Bar Deadlifts
275 x 9
320 x 7
360 x 5
320 x 7

Chinups
bw x 9
20 x 7
45 x 5
20 x 7
bw x 9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey man....Looks like you are keeping up with the workouts.   

Any new goals ??    I'm still putting my time in ... Looking forward to all this snow going away so I can get back on the lake.  My only real goal is to shrink my waistline.   

Just popping in here


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 7, 2015)

3/7/15


Low Incline Bench Press
200 x 9
235 x 7
265 x 5
235 x 7
200 x 9 

Seated OH Press
125 x 9
145 x 7
160 x 5
145 x 7
125 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 7, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey man....Looks like you are keeping up with the workouts.
> 
> Any new goals ??    I'm still putting my time in ... Looking forward to all this snow going away so I can get back on the lake.  My only real goal is to shrink my waistline.
> 
> Just popping in here



well thanks for popping in.  I should do that more in your journal too.  Damn busy life.  Yes the day this snow goes away will be a great day.  I don't know how much you got, but it's fricken ridiculous around here. 

no new goals.  just keep plugging away trying to get stronger.  As you can see I've adopted a very minimalist routine lately, I just don't feel like doing a bunch of crap.  I figure I will stick to these movements and just do them A LOT.  For some reason I can do it without being bored.  My wife told me I looked like a "monster" after working out the other day, so either she's being a typical wife who doesn't pay much attention to me and finally noticed, or something I'm doing is working lol.

I just finished my first season of roller hockey since hurting my elbow back 3 years ago, and damn I really missed it.  It was tough after 3 years of no playing, but I went through the season with no injuries and got better as I went along.  think I had 6 goals and 2 assists in 8 games regular season, and we upset the first place team and made the championship game, which we lost, but it was fun nonetheless.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2015)

Good to hear you are back to playing hockey again........If the "boring" workouts are working....Keep doing them.  LOL

We got a bunch of snow but not as much as you guys.....It was bitterly cold though.   Hope most of the snow melts this week.  It should get into the high 40s - low 50s.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 9, 2015)

3/9/15

Trap Bar Deadlifts
235 x 9
280 x 9
325 x 9
280 x 9
235 x 9

Chinups
bw x 9
bw x 9
20 x 9
bw x 9
bw x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2015)

3/12/15

Squats
230 x 5
230 x 5
230 x 5

Deadlifts
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

Chinups
25 x 5
25 x 5
25 x 5
25 x 5
25 x 5


----------



## Dannie (Mar 12, 2015)

Is the weight in kg or lbs?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2015)

Dannie said:


> Is the weight in kg or lbs?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



pounds


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2015)

3/15/15

Incline Bench Press
205 x 3
230 x 3
260 x 6
230 x 9
220 x 9
205 x 10

Seated Overhead Press
155 x 8
145 x 9
135 x 9 
125 x 9

tri pushdowns
3 sets


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2015)

3/16/15

Squats
200 x 5
230 x 5
265 x 8
250 x 8
235 x 10
215 x 10

SLDL
250 x 10
235 x 10
215 x 10
205 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2015)

3/18/15

Incline Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Pendlay Rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Seated OH Press
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2015)

3/20/15

Squats (3x5+)
135 x 5
155 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5
*265 x 10*

Deadlifts
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10

Going to try and follow the original wendler 531 template with boring but big accessory.  I've been all over the place but have been using the core 531 principles. but I think it's time to try the original template.  workouts have been good generally, but I've just started feeling run down outside of working out, and it's just terrible to be too tired to swing my kids around when they ask to horse around and what not, so let's see if going to this helps.  If not it's time for the dreaded "week off".  God forbid!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 22, 2015)

3/22/15

Bench Press (3x5+)
190 x 5
225 x 5
*250 x 10*
265 x 5
190 x 12

Seated OH Press
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x

Underhand Grip Rows 
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 23, 2015)

3/23/15

Trap Bar Deadlifts (3x5+)
255 x 5
295 x 5
*335 x 11*
355 x 5
295 x 5
255 x 5

Chinups
8
8
8
8
8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2015)

3/25/15

High Incline Bench Press (3x5+)
140 x 5
165 x 5
*185 x 11*
195 x 5
165 x 5
140 x 5

Bench Press
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10

Pendlay Rows
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2015)

3/26/15

Chinups (3x5+)
bw x 5
bw x 5
+10 x 5
*+40 x 9*
+40 x 5
+10 x 5
bw x 5

Trap Bar Deadlifts
255 x 10
255 x 10
255 x 10
255 x 10
255 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2015)

3/27/15

Floor Press (3x3+)
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 8
250 x 3
225 x 5
195 x 5

High Incline Bench Press
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

Underhand Rows
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2015)

I laughed at your "dreaded week off" statement  .....hahaha   None of us like to take it.     Looks like your chins are going up


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2015)

3/28/15

Trap Bar Deadlifts (3x3+)
275 x 3
315 x 3
*355 x 7*
355 x 3
315 x 5
275 x 5

Chinups
5 sets of 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2015)

3/30/15

High Incline Bench Press (3x3+)
155 x 3
175 x 3
*195 x 9*
195 x 3
175 x 5
155 x 5

Floor Press
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

Pendlay Rows
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 1, 2015)

4/1/15

chinups (3x3+)
bw x 3
25 x 3
*50 x 7
*50 x 3
25 x 5
bw x 5

Trap Bar Deadlifts
255 x 10
255 x 10
255 x 10
255 x 10
255 x 10

DB Curls
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 3, 2015)

4/3/15

vacation workout #1

floor press (531)
210x5
240x3
265x6
265x1
240x5
220x5

incline bench
140x10
140x10
140x10
140x10
140x10

cable rows
150x10
150x10
150x10
150x10
150x10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2015)

4/4/15

vacation workout 2

trap bar deadlifts (531)
295x5
335x3
375x5
375x1
335x5
295x5

chinups
8
8
8
8
8

db curls
35x10
35x10
35x10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2015)

4/9/15

Chinups
BW+10 x 5
BW+40 x 3
BW+65 x 5
BW+65 x 1
BW+40 x 5
BW+10 x 5

Trap Bar Deadlifts
255 x 10
255 x 10
255 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 10, 2015)

4/10/15

Bench Press
185 x 5
220 x 5
245 x 8
230 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

High Incline Bench
175 x 9
165 x 10
155 x 10
145 x 10

Triceps Pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2015)

4/13/15

Squats
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 9
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

Rack Pulls (Below knees)
295 x 8
280 x 10
260 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2015)

4/14/15

Incline Bench
warmups
260 x 5
230 x 9
220 x 9
205 x 10

Standing OH Press
135 x 9
130 x 10
120 x 10
110 x 10

Plate Raises
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 16, 2015)

4/16/15

Chinups
bw x 6
+30 x 3
+55 x 6
+30 x 10
+15 x 10
bw x 10

Underhand Rows
190 x 8
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10

DB Curls
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 22, 2015)

4/22/15

Squats
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

Chinups
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3

SLDL
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 23, 2015)

4/23/15

Incline Bench Press
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3

Pendlay Rows
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

Seated OH Press from rack
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2015)

4/25/15

Squats
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3 
265 x 3
265 x 3

Chinups
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2015)

4/27/15

Bench Press
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

Pendlay Rows
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

Clean and Overhead Press
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2015)

4/29/15

Squats
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

Chinups
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3

EZ Bar Curls
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2015)

5/1/15

bench press
245 x 3 
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

pendlay rows
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

standing overhead clean and press
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3
145 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2015)

5/3/15

safety squat bar squats
*new piece of equipment,,,hard as hell! More like a front squat than a back squat
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3

chinups
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3
+35 x 3

ez bar curls
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3
100 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (May 6, 2015)

5/6/15

chinups
bw x 5
bw+15 x 5
bw+40 x 8
bw+30 x 8
bw+15 x 9
bw x 8

pendlay rows
185 x 9
175 x 9
165 x 10
155 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 8
95 x 9
90 x 8
80 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2015)

5/8/15

bench press
240 x 8
225 x 9
210 x 8
195 x 10

db shoulder press
70 x 8
65 x 8
60 x 8
55 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2015)

5/9/15

trap bar deadlifts
315 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10
255 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 14, 2015)

5/14/15

Neutral Grip Pullups
bw x 8
bw x 8
+10 x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8

Bench Press
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

High Incline Bench Press
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10

EZ Bar Curls
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2015)

5/16/15

trap bar deadlifts
245 x 8
285 x 8
325 x 8
285 x 8
245 x 10
245 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2015)

5/18/15

Bench Press
175 x 8
205 x 8
230 x 8
205 x 8
175 x 8

Neutral Grip Pullups
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8

Underhand Rows
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2015)

5/21/15

neutral grip pullups
bw x 6
bw x 8
bw+25 x 6
bw x 8
bw x 6

bench Press
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

incline bench press
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2015)

5/23/15

safety bar squats
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8

rack deads
240 x 6
275 x 6
310 x 6
275 x 6
240 x 6

ez bar curls
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2015)

5/25/15

bench press
190 x 6
220 x 6
245 x 6
220 x 6
190 x 6

neutral grip pullups
bw x 9
bw x 9
bw x 9
bw x 9
bw x 9

t bar rows
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2015)

5/27/15

safety bar squats
180 x 6
205 x 6
235 x 6
205 x 6
180 x 6

rack pulls
255 x 8
255 x 8
255 x 8
255 x 8
255 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2015)

5/30/15

neutral grip pullups
bw x 5
+10 x 3
+40 x 7
+10 x 10
bw x 8
bw x 9

underhand barbell rows
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10
150 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2015)

5/31/15

bench press
205 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 6
235 x 10
220 x 8
205 x 10

high incline bench
190 x 8
180 x 8
170 x 10
155 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2015)

6/1/15

Trap Bar Deads
260 x 7
300 x 7
345 x 7
300 x 7 

chinups
bw x 7
5 x 7
35 x 7
5 x 7

ez bar curls
75 x 7
90 x 7
100 x 7
90 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2015)

6/3/15

bench press
180 x 8
210 x 8
240 x 8
210 x 8
180 x 8

underhand rows
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

high incline bench
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2015)

6/4/15

neutral grip pullups
bw x 8
bw x 8
+15 x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8

trap bar deadlifts
265 x 8
265 x 8
265 x 8
265 x 8
265 x 8

db curls
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2015)

6/6/15

high incline bench press
140 x 8
165 x 8
190 x 8
165 x 8
140 x 8

bench press
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8

underhand rows
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

2


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2015)

6/8/15

trap bar deadlifts
245 x 8
285 x 8
330 x 8
285 x 8
245 x 8

neutral grip chinups
8 
8
8
8
8

ez bar curls
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2015)

6/9/15

bench press
185 x 5
215 x 5
240 x 10
230 x 8
215 x 9
200 x 10
185 x 10

high incline bench press
195 x 6
185 x 7
170 x 8
160 x 8
145 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2015)

6/10/15

chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
+25 x 9
+10 x 9
bw x 10
bw x 9

underhand rows
195 x 7
185 x 9
170 x 10
160 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
95 x 9
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2015)

6/14/15

bench press
200 x 3
230 x 3
260 x 7
260 x 3

standing overhead presses
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

underhand rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2015)

6/15/15

chinups
bw x 10
bw+15 x 6
bw+45 x 8

trap bar deadlifts
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

ez bar curls
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
*think these are coming out, too much strain on my inner elbows from all the chin-ups and rows, although I'm not giving them up easily!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2015)

6/17/15

Underhand barbell rows
165 x 3
190 x 3
210 x 7
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10

Neutral grip pullups
+25 x 8
+10 x 9
bw x 9
bw x 9

ez bar curls
100 x 10
*yeah i had to


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2015)

6/18/15

bench press
220 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 5
230 x 9
220 x 9
205 x 9
190 x 10

high incline press
195 x 7
185 x 8
170 x 8
160 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2015)

6/21/15

underhand rows
175 x 5
200 x 3
225 x 6
190 x 8
175 x 8
165 x 8
155 x 8

neutral grip pullups
25 x 9
10 x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8

ez bar curls
100 x 9
95 x 8
90 x 8
85 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 24, 2015)

6/24/15

trap bar deadlifts
275 x 3
315 x 3
355 x 7
355 x 3
315 x 8
295 x 8
275 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2015)

6/26/15

standing overhead press
110 x 5
130 x 5
145 x 10
145 x 5

bench press
205 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10

neutral grip pullups
10
10
10
9


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2015)

6/27/15

trap bar deadlifts
275 x 10
275 x 10
275 x 10
275 x 10

neutral grip pullups
10
10
10
9


6/29/15

bench press
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 7

underhand rows
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8

standing overhead press
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2015)

7/2/15

bench press
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

underhand rows
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

high incline bench
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2015)

7/6/15

high incline bench press
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4

underhand rows
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4

bench press
200 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2015)

7/8/15

chinups
+25 x 4
+25 x 4
+25 x 4
+25 x 4
+25 x 4
+25 x 4

trap bar deads
260 x 8
260 x 8
260 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2015)

7/9/15

bench press
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4

underhand rows
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8

high incline bench press
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2015)

7/11/15

trap bar deadlifts
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4

underhand rows
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 13, 2015)

7/13/15

underhand rows
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3

bench press
210 x 8
210 x 8
210 x 8
210 x

upright rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2015)

7/15/15

underhand rows
155 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 10
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10

chinups
25 x 10
10 x 9
bw x 9
bw x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 9
95 x 9
90 x 9
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2015)

7/16/15

low incline bench press
185 x 5
215 x 5
240 x 9
230 x 10
215 x 8
200 x 10

standing overhead press
140 x 8
130 x 9
120 x 10
115 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 19, 2015)

7/19/15

chinups
50 x 7
40 x 8
25 x 9
10 x 10

underhand rows
210 x 8
200 x 8
190 x 10
175 x 10

hammer curls
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2015)

7/20/15

bench press
220 x 9
230 x 7
245 x 5
260 x 3

high incline bench press
170 x 9
180 x 7
190 x 5
205 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2015)

7/22/15

stiff leg deadlift
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

chinups
30 x 3
30 x 3
30 x 3
30 x 3
30 x 3
30 x 3
30 x 3
30 x 3

Lever Squats
195 x 10
195 x 10
195 x 10
195 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey man......I see you are sticking to a consistent routine.    Any new goals?   How are the kiddies?   

I'm still lifting 4 days plus 1 or 2 days of wakeboarding.  Just enjoying the summer


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2015)

7/25/15

Lever Squat Machine
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3
270 x 3

deadlifts
235 x 10
235 x 10
235 x 10
235 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3
105 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 27, 2015)

7/27/15

bench press
135 x 5
160 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5

neutral grip chinups
bw x 5 
bw x 5
bw x 5
5 x 5
35 x 5

underhand rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2015)

7/29/15

lever squat machine
140 x 5
180 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 5
285 x 5

deadlifts
165 x 5
210 x 5
250 x 5
295 x 5
335 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2015)

7/31/15

deadlifts
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 12
320 x 5
265 x 5
230 x 10

lever squat machine
215 x 10
215 x 10
215 x 10
215 x 10
215 x 10

hammer curls
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 2, 2015)

8/2/15

high incline bench press 
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 12
185 x 5
155 x 5
135 x 10

bench press
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

underhand rows
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2015)

8/5/15

bench press
180 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 10
250 x 5
180 x 10

high incline bench press
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

underhand rows
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 6, 2015)

8/6/15

lever squat machine
225 x 3
260 x 3
295 x 9
295 x 3
260 x 10
245 x 10
225 x 10

deadlifts
315 x 9
295 x 10
275 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2015)

8/8/15

chinups
bw x 3
+10 x 3
+40 x 8
+40 x 3

underhand rows
170 x 3
195 x 3
220 x 7
220 x 3

chinups
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5

underhand rows
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5 
195 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 9, 2015)

8/9/15

bench press
195 x 3
220 x 3
250 x 8
250 x 2
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5
220 x 5

high incline press
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2015)

8/12/15

bw x 5
bw+25 x 3
bw+50 x 5
bw+10 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 8

underhand rows
195 x 8
185 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 9
90 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2015)

8/13/15

bench press
205 x 5
235 x 3
260 x 6
225 x 10
205 x 10
195 x 10
180 x 10

high incline bench
180 x 8
170 x 9
160 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2015)

8/14/15

lever squat machine
215 x 5
250 x 5
280 x 12
280 x 3
265 x 10
250 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

sldl
250 x 10
235 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 18, 2015)

8/18/15

bench press
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 10
240 x 5
225 x 8
210 x 9
195 x 10

high incline press
185 x 7
175 x 7
160 x 8
150 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2015)

8/19/15

lever squat machine
230 x 3
265 x 3
295 x 11
265 x 10
250 x 10
230 x 10

sldl
250 x 10
235 x 10
215 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2015)

8/21/15

bench press
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

chinups
+35 x 6
+35 x 6
+35 x 6

high incline press
185 x 6
185 x 6 
185 x 6

underhand rows
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2015)

8/23/15

Lever squat machine
300 x 8
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

sldl
255 x 8
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

chinups
35 x 8
20 x 8
5 x 8
bw x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 24, 2015)

8/24/15

bench press
245 x 8
230 x 9
215 x 10
200 x 10

underhand rows
205 x 8
190 x 10
180 x 10
165 x 10

high incline press
185 x 8
175 x 9
160 x 10
150 x 10

plate pulldowns
150 x 8
145 x 9
135 x 10
125 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2015)

8/27/15

lever squat machine
310 x 8
290 x 10
270 x 10
250 x 10

sldl
265 x 8
250 x 9
230 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 8
90 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 30, 2015)

8/30/15

lever squat machine
312.5 x 8
295 x 10
275 x 10

rack pulls
295 x 8
280 x 8
260 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2015)

8/31/15

bench press
252.5 x 8
235 x 10
220 x 9

underhand rows
210 x 8
195 x 10
180 x 10

high incline press
192.5 x 8
180 x 8
170 x 8

plate pulldowns
160 x 8
150 x 9
140 x 9
130 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2015)

9/2/15

lever squat machine
315 x 8
295 x 10
275 x 10
255 x 10

rack pulls
300 x 8
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

plate pulldowns
160 x 8
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2015)

9/4/15

bench press
255 x 7
240 x 8
225 x 9
210 x 8

hammer curls
45 x 8
40 x 10
40 x 10
35 x 10

high incline press
195 x 7
185 x 7
170 x 8
160 x 9

tricep pressdowns
4 sets of 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 6, 2015)

9/6/15

lever squat machine
320 x 8
300 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10

pendlay rows
185 x 8
175 x 9
160 x 10
150 x 10

plate pulldowns
165 x 8
155 x 10
145 x 10
135 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2015)

9/8/15

bench press
210 x 10
225 x 8
240 x 8
255 x 6

rack pulls/shrugs
245 x 10
265 x 8
280 x 8
300 x 6

high incline press
160 x 10
170 x 8
185 x 8
195 x 6

tri pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 10, 2015)

9/10/15

lever squat machine
260 x 10
280 x 8
300 x 8
320 x 6

Pendlay rows
150 x 10
160 x 8
175 x 8
185 x 6

plate pulldowns
135 x 10
145 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 6

hammer curls
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 12, 2015)

9/12/15

bench press
210 x 10
225 x 8
245 x 8
260 x 5

rack pulls/shrugs
245 x 10
265 x 8
285 x 8
305 x 6

high incline press
165 x 10
175 x 8
190 x 7
200 x 6

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2015)

9/14/15

lever squat machine
265 x 10
285 x 8
305 x 8
325 x 6

pendlay rows
155 x 10
165 x 8
175 x 8
190 x 6

plate pulldowns
135 x 10
145 x 8
160 x 8
170 x 6

hammer curls
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2015)

9/16/15

bench press
210 x 10
225 x 8
245 x 8
260 x 6

rack pulls/shrugs
250 x 10
270 x 8
290 x 8
310 x 6

high incline press
165 x 10
180 x 8
190 x 7
205 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 18, 2015)

9/18/15

lever squat machine
265 x 10
285 x 8
310 x 8
330 x 6

pendlay rows
155 x 10
170 x 8
180 x 8
190 x 6

plate pulldowns
135 x 10
145 x 8
160 x 8
170 x 6

hammer curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2015)

9/24/15

bench press
220 x 10
235 x 8
250 x 8
270 x 6

underhand rows
175 x 10
185 x 8
200 x 8
210 x 6

high incline press
165 x 10
180 x 8
205 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2015)

9/28/15

bench press
225 x 10
240 x 8
255 x 7
270 x 5

rack pulls/shrugs
260 x 10
280 x 8
300 x 8
320 x 6

high incline press
165 x 10
180 x 8
190 x 8
205 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 1, 2015)

9/30/15

lever squat machine
275 x 10
295 x 8
315 x 8
335 x 6

pendlay rows
165 x 10
175 x 8
190 x 8
200 x 6

plate pulldowns
140 x 10
150 x 8
160 x 8
170 x 6

ez bar curls
90 x 10
95 x 8
100 x 8
110 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 3, 2015)

10/3/15

bench press
225 x 10
240 x 8
255 x 7
270 x 5

rack pulls
265 x 10
285 x 8
305 x 8
325 x 6

high incline press
165 x 10
180 x 8
190 x 6?
205 x 5
Time to reset on this one


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2015)

10/4/15

trap bar deads
245 x 5
280 x 5
320 x 11
300 x 10
280 x 10
265 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2015)

10/5/15

barbell rows
150 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 11
185 x 10                                                                                                                                                            
175 x 10
160 x 10

plate pulldowns
165 x 10
155 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
95 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2015)

10/7/15

bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 8
240 x 9
225 x 10
210 x 10

high incline press
185 x 9
175 x 9
160 x 10
150 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2015)

10/10/15

bench press
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 6
270 x 4
240 x 3
210 x 11

barbell rows
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

high incline press
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2015)

10/12/15

lever squat machine
265 x 3
300 x 3
340 x 6
340 x 4
300 x 3
265 x 10

deadlifts
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10

ez bar curls
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2015)

10/14/15

high incline press
155 x 3
175 x 3
200 x 8
200 x 2
175 x 3
155 x 10

pulldowns
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 8

bench press
195 x 10
195 x 10
195 x 10
195 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2015)

10/15/15

deadlifts
265 x 3
300 x 3
340 x 6
340 x 4
300 x 3
265 x 10

lever squat machine
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10

ez bar curls
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2015)

10/18/15

lever squat machine
280 x 5
320 x 3
355 x 7
300 x 10
280 x 10
265 x 10

sldl
250 x 10
235 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2015)

10/19/15

barbell rows
175 x 5
195 x 3
220 x 6
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

pulldowns
165 x 9
155 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 

ez bar curls
100 x 8
95 x 9
90 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2015)

10/21/15

high incline press
165 x 5
185 x 3
210 x 6
185 x 3
165 x 12

plate pulldowns
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6

bench press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2015)

10/22/15

deadlifts
280 x 5
320 x 3
355 x 6
320 x 3
280 x 11

lever squat machine
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5

ez bar curls
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 23, 2015)

How things going? Hitting your goals? What's your stats? Can we swap nudey pics?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2015)

10/24/15

bench press
225 x 5
255 x 3 
285 x 4
285 x 1
255 x 3
225 x 10

barbell rows
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

high incline press
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5
165 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2015)

10/25/15

trap bar deadlifts
295 x 5
335 x 3
370 x 7
315 x 10
295 x 10 
275 x 10

decline crunches
+40 x 10
+40 x 10
+40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2015)

10/26/15

chinups
bw x 5
5 x 5
35 x 8
35 x 7
20 x 9
5 x 10
bw x 10

barbell rows
205 x 9
205 x 6
190 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10

ez bar curls
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 28, 2015)

10/28/15

bench press
200 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 7
260 x 6
245 x 8
230 x 9
215 x 9

high incline press
195 x 7
195 x 7
185 x 8
175 x 9
160 x 10

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2015)

10/29/15

lever squat machine
245 x 5
285 x 5
325 x 10
325 x 5 
305 x 10
285 x 10
265 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2015)

10/31/15

chinups
+40 x 8
+40 x 7
+25 x 9
+10 x 10
bw x 10

underhand barbell rows
210 x 8
210 x 7
195 x 10
185 x 10
170 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2015)

11/1/15

bench press
200 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 7
260 x 6
245 x 8
225 x 10
210 x 10

high incline press
200 x 7
190 x 8
175 x 9
165 x 10

tricep pressdown
4 sets of 10


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2015)

Are you hitting your goals? What's your weight/est BF?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2015)

11/2/15

lever squat machine
255 x 5
295 x 5
330 x 11
330 x 4
310 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10

decline crunches
45 4 sets of 10


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Are you hitting your goals? What's your weight/est BF?



Bump!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2015)

11/4/15

bench press
135 x 5
165 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5

barbell rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

high incline press
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Are you hitting your goals? What's your weight/est BF?



Bump!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 5, 2015)

11/5/15

trap bar deadlifts
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

neutral grip chinups
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5
+10 x 5

ez bar curls
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2015)

Dude do you read comments in your journal?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


>



Maybe I can start running a journal in his journal and see if he notices LOL!


----------



## Montego (Nov 6, 2015)

Do it.....Do it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Maybe I can start running a journal in his journal and see if he notices LOL!




haha I'm sorry, I post on an old computer in my home gym and I just log the workouts and press reply, I seriously haven't looked back at this thing for a long time.  But I appreciate you stopping by.

to answer your question, no I really haven't hit my goals, I really don't have any specific goals.  I want to get bigger, stuck at 200lbs forever, but I guess I just don't eat enough or the right things.  Been really shot and worn out lately, wish there was something someone could suggest to help me out.  I remember using some prohormones in the past, like a 1dhea and 4dhea combo and I recall some really good energy early on from that, but it fades, plus I don't know if I want to go that route again.

since my elbow surgery 3 years ago, I've been getting some decent strength back but I get to a certain point and it stalls.  I guess that's to be expected for 41 years old!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2015)

11/7/15

bench press
210 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 6
275 x 4
245 x 9
225 x 10
210 x 10

high incline press
200 x 7
190 x 8
175 x 8
165 x 8

tricep pushdown
4 sets of 10


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2015)

Tough getting old bro... We're the same age feels like shoulders and tendons are falling apart.

If you're not prepared to go anabolic, maybe just look at changing up you're routine and diet.

Jealous you've got a home gym btw!


----------



## thehoundog (Nov 8, 2015)

Stewart14 said:


> Stats:
> 39 years old
> 5'10 205lbs
> don't know bf%
> ...






I was looking over your numbers and I feel I have to compliment you on your meticulous records.

I don't know if you were or are an accountant but you could easily be.

But also, it shows me I need to raise my game to another level.

I do allow of the same shit I'm just not that organized to keep records, but I can see how useful it is.

* *do you keep all that in your head *or do you write it down, carry a note pad, or App ?

Gr8 work, I'm sure in no time you'll be back on top of where you want to be.

*PEACE*


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2015)

11/8/15

lever squat machine
275 x 3
310 x 3
350 x 7
350 x 3
310 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 9, 2015)

11/9/15

pendlay rows
160 x 3
180 x 3
205 x 8
205 x 2
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

plate pulldowns
170 x 8
160 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 8
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2015)

11/11/15

bench press
225 x 5
260 x 3
290 x 4
290 x 1
245 x 9
225 x 9
210 x 10

high incline press
200 x 7
190 x 8
175 x 8
165 x 10

tricep pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 12, 2015)

11/12/15

lever squat machine
295 x 5
330 x 3
370 x 5
310 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10

trap bar shrugs
315 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10
255 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2015)

11/14/15

pendlay rows
170 x 5
190 x 3
215 x 6
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
170 x 9
160 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 9
100 x 9
90 x 9
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 17, 2015)

11/16/15

bench press
200 x 5
235 x 5
265 x 8
265 x 6 
250 x 9
235 x 10
215 x 10

high incline press
200 x 8
190 x 8
175 x 9
165 x 10

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2015)

11/18/15

trap bar deadlifts
260 x 5
300 x 5
340 x 9
340 x 6
320 x 9
300 x 10
280 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2015)

11/19/15

chinups
bw x 5
+5 x 5
+35 x 9
+35 x 6
+20 x 9
+5 x 10
bw x 10

underhand rows
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10
150 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 8 (4 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2015)

11/21/15

bench press
215 x 3
250 x 3
280 x 5
280 x 5
250 x 8
235 x 10
215 x 10

high incline press
200 x 7
190 x 6
175 x 7
165 x 10

tricep pushdown
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 22, 2015)

11/22/15

trap bar deadlifts
280 x 3
320 x 3
360 x 7
360 x 3
320 x 10
300 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 23, 2015)

11/23/15

chinups
bw x 3
20 x 3
50 x 6
50 x 4
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

db rows
95 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2015)

11/25/15

bench press
235 x 5
265 x 3
295 x 4
295 x 1
250 x 9
235 x 8
215 x 8

standing db press
65 x 8
60 x 8
55 x 8
50 x 8

tricep pushdown
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2015)

11/27/15

safety bar squats
*working squats back in nursing a groin injury.  very light weights
155 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 10
200 x 5
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10

damn those are hard.  more like a front squat than a back squat and boy it brings out your weakpoints very quickly and noticably


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2015)

11/30/15

bench press
205 x 5
235 x 5
270 x 7
270 x 6
250 x 8
235 x 8
220 x 9

standing oh press
150 x 7
140 x 9
130 x 10
120 x 10

tricep pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2015)

12/2/15

safety bar squats
165 x 3
190 x 3
210 x 8
210 x 2
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 3, 2015)

12/3/15

pendlay rows
155 x 5
180 x 5
205 x 9
205 x 6
190 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
170 x 8
160 x 9
150 x 10
140 x 10

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2015)

12/4/15

bench press
220 x 3
250 x 3
285 x 5
285 x 4
250 x 10
235 x 8
225 x 10

high incline press
200 x 5
190 x 6
175 x 9
165 x 9

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 5, 2015)

12/5/15

safety bar squats
175 x 5
200 x 3
225 x 7
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice bench numbers Stewie!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 7, 2015)

12/7/15

pendlay rows
170 x 3
190 x 3
215 x 7
215 x 3
190 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
170 x 9
160 x 9
150 x 10
140 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 9, 2015)

12/9/15

bench press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5

high incline press
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

pullups
10
8
8
8

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 10, 2015)

12/10/15

Trap bar deadlifts
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

Db rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

Db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2015)

12/12/15

High incline press
135 x 8
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5

Bench press
247.5 x 5
247.5 x 5
247.5 x 5
247.5 x 5
247.5 x 5

Pull ups
11
10
10
10

Tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Nice bench numbers Stewie!



thanks man!  Im trying, its tough being old and having one good elbow, but I'm getting there.  Short range goal is to bench 315 for 5 reps.  we'll see


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 14, 2015)

12/14/15

lever squat machine
305 x 5
305 x 5
305 x 5
305 x 5
305 x 5

sldl
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5

db rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2015)

12/16/15

Bench press
135 x 10
185 x 5
225 x 5
280 x 5

High incline press
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Pull ups
10
10
10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 19, 2015)

12/17/15

deadlifts
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

lever squat machine
260 x 8
260 x 8
260 x 8

db rows
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

hammer curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 19, 2015)

12/19/15

bench press
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

high incline press
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

neutral grip pull downs 
3 sets of 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2015)

12/21/15

leverage squat machine
312.5 x 5
312.5 x 5
312.5 x 5
312.5 x 5
312.5 x 5

hang muscle cleans
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2015)

12/23/15

Bench press
205 x 5
235 x 5
270 x 8
270 x 6
250 x 7
235 x 8
220 x 9

High incline press
165 x 8
155 x 9
145 x 9
135 x 10

Tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 12 light


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 26, 2015)

12/26/15

chinups
bw x 5
+5 x 5
+30 x 8
+30 x 7
+15 x 10
+5 x 8
bw x 8

underhand rows
190 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10
155 x 10

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2015)

12/28/15

bench press
225 x 3
250 x 3
285 x 5
285 x 4
250 x 8
235 x 8
225 x 8

high incline press
175 x 8
165 x 8
155 x 8
145 x 8

dips
+25 x 10
+25 x 10
+25 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2015)

12/29/15

lever squat machine
300 x 13
280 x 10
270 x 10
250 x 12

sldl
245 x 8
230 x 10
215 x 10
205 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2015)

12/31/15

chinups
bw x 5
+15 x 3
+45 x 6
+45 x 4
+15 x 10
+5 x 10
bw x 10

underhand rows
190 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10
155 x 10

db curls
50 x 9
45 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2016)

1/1/16

Bench press
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Incline db press
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

Seated overhead press
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

Dips
+35 x 8
+35 x 8
+35 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2016)

1/2/16

deadlifts
335 x 5
335 x 5
335 x 5

lever squat machine
270 x 8
270 x 8
270 x 8

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

ez bar curls
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 4, 2016)

1/4/16

incline bench press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

flat db bench press
105 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 8

dips
+45 x 8
+45 x 8
+45 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2016)

1/6/16

squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

pendlay rows
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 7, 2016)

1/7/16

incline bench press
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

dips
+10 x 8
+10 x 8
+10 x 8
+10 x 8

seated shoulder press
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2016)

1/9/16

Deadlifts
345 x 5
345 x 5
345 x 5

Squats
190 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 8

Pulldowns
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8

Db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2016)

1/11/16

incline bench press
170 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 11
225 x 4
210 x 9
200 x 10
185 x 10

seated overhead press
145 x 8
135 x 10
125 x 10
115 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2016)

1/12/16

squats
180 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 10
235 x  5
220 x 10
205 x 10
195 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 13, 2016)

1/13/16

pendlay rows
205 x 10
190 x 13
180 x 10
165 x 10

pulldowns
160 x 9
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 10
45 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 14, 2016)

1/14/16

incline bench press
235 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10
190 x 10

seated overhead press
145 x 9
135 x 10
125 x 10
115 x 10

dips
50 x 12
35 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 16, 2016)

1/16/16

squats
245 x 11
230 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 17, 2016)

1/17/16

pendlay rows
205 x 12
190 x 10
180 x 10
165 x 10

underhand pulldowns
160 x 10
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 11
45 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 18, 2016)

1/18/16

incline bench press
235 x 11
220 x 10
205 x 10
190 x 10

dips
50 x 13
35 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2016)

1/20/16

squats
250 x 10
235 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 21, 2016)

1/21/16

pendlay rows
210 x 10
195 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 12
45 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

fell on my elbow playing hockey the other night and really messed up my elbow area. have no tricep strength at all and it was bothering me on pulldowns so I skipped them today. luckily I am going away for the weekend so I can't even think about doing a push workout until Sunday, hopefully the rest helps.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 27, 2016)

1/27/16

shitty attempted push workout on Monday, the elbow was just not cooperating yet, give it some more time I guess

on to today...

squats
265 x 10
250 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2016)

1/28/16

pendlay rows
210 x 10
195 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 12
45 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

still working around my sore elbow. still cannot do pulldowns, hurt too much. oh well, sucks but what can you do?  push day on Saturday I'll see if there is any improvement. fingers crossed


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2016)

1/30/16

incline bench press
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3 
230 x 3
230 x 3
230 x 3

dips 
bw+25 x 8
bw+25 x 8

right elbow still no good.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2016)

1/31/16

squats
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

rack pulls
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

decline crunches
+50 x 10
+50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 3, 2016)

2/3/16

high incline press
140 x 5
160 x 5
180 x 10
160 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

db rows
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

dips
+10 x 10
+10 x 10
+10 x 10
+10 x 10

hammer curls
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 4, 2016)

2/4/16

deadlifts
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 12
265 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10

plate pulldowns
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2016)

2/6/16

bench press
180 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 10
205 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

underhand rows
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

floor press
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2016)

2/8/16

squats
210 x 5
240 x 5
270 x 10
240 x 10
210 x 10
210 x 10
210 x 10
210 x 10

upright rows
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

ez bar curls
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2016)

2/10/16

bench press
135 x 10
190 x 3
215 x 3
245 x 8
215 x 10
205 x 10
190 x 10

high incline press
185 x 9
175 x 9
160 x 8
150 x 10

dips
30 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

Still watching the elbow.  not pain free but not bad today.  These are lower weights than I usually do, but I'll take it for today


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 11, 2016)

2/11/16

squats
135 x 10
225 x 3
255 x 3
290 x 7
255 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10

DB curls
50 x 11
45 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Dannie (Feb 11, 2016)

Getting there.  You came a long way.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 13, 2016)

2/13/16

pendlay rows
160 x 3
180 x 3
205 x 9
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

close grip pulldowns
150 x 10
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10

db curls
50 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2016)

2/14/16

bench press
135 x 10
185 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 3
255 x 6
215 x 10
205 x 10
190 x 10

high incline press
185 x 9
175 x 10
160 x 10
150 x 10

dips
30 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2016)

2/15/16

squats
275 x 10
260 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10

and thats all I had in me for today


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2016)

2/16/16

trap bar deadlifts
335 x 8
315 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10

glute ham raise
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 17, 2016)

2/17/16

pendlay rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

chinups
5
5
5
5
5
5
5
5
5
5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 19, 2016)

2/19/16

bench press
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

dips
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2016)

2/20/16

squats
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 22, 2016)

2/22/16

pendlay rows
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4

neutral grip chinups
5 x 4
5 x 4
5 x 4
5 x 4
5 x 4
5 x 4
5 x 4
5 x 4

ez bar curls
97.5 x 4
97.5 x 4
97.5 x 4
97.5 x 4
97.5 x 4
97.5 x 4
97.5 x 4
97.5 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 24, 2016)

2/24/16

bench press
245 x 8
230 x 8
215 x 9
200 x 9

high incline press
190 x 8
175 x 8
165 x 8
155 x 8

dips
40 x 9
25 x 10
10 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2016)

2/27/16

pendlay rows
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

neutral grip pull-ups 
6
6
6
6
6
6

ez bar curls
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 28, 2016)

2/28/16

low incline bench press
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

dips
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6

side laterals
20 x 6
20 x 6
20 x 6
20 x 6
20 x 6
20 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 2, 2016)

3/1/16

trap bar deadlifts
260 x 5
300 x 5
340 x 8
340 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 8

chinups
8
8
8
8
8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 2, 2016)

3/2/16

high incline press
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

db rows
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8

pushups
25
16
15
15
15


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2016)

3/3/16

hang cleans
105 x 5
120 x 5
135 x 10
135 x 5
130 x 10
120 x 10
110 x 10

db curls
52.5 x 8
50 x 10
45 x 10
42.5 x 10


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2016)

Big news is coming!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Big news is coming!



oh?? do tell!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2016)

3/5/16

bench press
180 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 8
235 x 6
220 x 9
205 x 10 
195 x 10

high incline press
185 x 8
175 x 9
160 x 10
150 x 10

light tricep push downs for elbow rehab
3 sets


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2016)

3/6/16

trap bar deadlifts
280 x 3
320 x 3
360 x 8
320 x 10
300 x 10
280 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 8, 2016)

3/8/16

pendlay rows
150 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 9
195 x 6
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
150 x 9
140 x 9
130 x 10
120 x 10

db curls
52.5 x 10
50 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 9, 2016)

1/9/16

bench press
195 x 3
220 x 3
250 x 6
250 x 4
220 x 9
205 x 10
195 x 10
180 x 10

high incline press
185 x 9
175 x 9
160 x 8
150 x 10
140 x 10

dips
12
12
12
12


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2016)

3/10/16

squats
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 12, 2016)

3/12/16

deadlifts
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 10
300 x 5
265 x 10
230 x 10

squats
215 x 10
215 x 10
215 x 10
215 x 10
215 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 14, 2016)

3/14/16

bench press
170 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 10
225 x 5
200 x 10
170 x 10

close grip pulldowns
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10

high incline press
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

I am in survival mode right now.  trying to work around a lot of nagging issues.  My whole right arm has issues, elbow and wrist.  Im not one to take off, so I'd rather try things to just keep plugging along.  I've lowered my push weights to help and I'm taking out things like curls which are bothering my wrist.  I can still do squats and deadlifts, so if need be at least I can still keep up with those and probably not be too bad off.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2016)

3/16/16

squats
200 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 14
230 x 10
200 x 10

deadlifts
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2016)

3/18/16

high incline press
135 x 5
150 x 5
170 x 10
170 x 5
150 x 10
135 x 10

db rows
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

bench press
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2016)

3/20/16

deadlifts
245 x 3
280 x 3
315 x 10
280 x 10
245 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10
230 x 10

*lighter one arm work for injured elbow

db rows
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

one arm pulldowns
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10

db curls
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 23, 2016)

3/21/16

bench press
185 x 3
210 x 3
240 x 6
240 x 4
210 x 9
200 x 10
185 x 10

high incline press
175 x 8
165 x 8
155 x 8
145 x 10

dips
12
12
12
12


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 23, 2016)

3/23/16

deadlifts
265 x 5
300 x 3
335 x 7
280 x 10
265 x 10

safety bar squats
215 x 8
200 x 8
190 x 10
175 x 10
damn these are so tough compared to regular back squats


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2016)

3/24/16

Pendlay rows
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 10

Close grip pulldowns
150 x 10
140 x 9
130 x 10
120 x 10

DB curls
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2016)

3/26/16

bench press
200 x 5
225 x 3
250 x 5
210 x 10
200 x 10
185 x 10

high incline press
175 x 8
165 x 9
155 x 9
145 x 10

dips
17
15
15


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2016)

3/27/16

squats
210 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 10
275 x 5
260 x 8
245 x 10
225 x 10


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2016)

Stewart14 said:


> oh?? do tell!



Loving your work Stewie - haven't forgotten you mate. REDDOG has, the power has gone to his head.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2016)

3/28/16

pendlay rows
155 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 10
200 x 5
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10

close grip pulldowns
150 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10

ez bar curls
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2016)

3/30/16

bench press
175 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 9
230 x 6
215 x 10
205 x 10
190 x 10

high incline press
180 x 8
170 x 8
160 x 8
145 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2016)

3/31/16

trap bar deadlifts
260 x 3
295 x 3
335 x 10
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2016)

4/2/16

chinups
+10 x 10
+20 x 8
+35 x 7
+20 x 8
+10 x 9

db rows
80 x 10
85 x 10
90 x 9
85 x 10
80 x 10

hammer curls
45 x 10
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 7
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2016)

4/4/16

bench press
215 x 10
230 x 8
245 x 7
230 x 8
215 x 9

landmine 1 arm shoulder press (on lever squat machine)
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 12
35 x 14
30 x 13


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2016)

4/6/16

trap bar deadlifts
265 x 10
285 x 10
305 x 12
285 x 13
265 x 15


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2016)

4/7/16

low incline bench press /ss chinups
205 x 10 / bw x 10
205 x 10 / bw x 10
205 x 10 / bw x 10
205 x 10 / bw x 10

1 arm landmine shoulder press /ss landmine rows
40 x 10 / 50 x 10
40 x 10 / 50 x 10
40 x 10 / 50 x 10
40 x 10 / 50 x 10

dips /ss db curls
bw x 10 / 40 x 10
bw x 10 / 40 x 10
bw x 10 / 40 x 10

weird workout, totally kicked my ass.  i didn't think it looked tough on paper when I thought it up?


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2016)

4/9/16

chinups
bw x 5
bw x 5
+25 x 8
+25 x 7
+10 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10

landmine rows
55 x 10
50 x 10
47.5 x 10
45 x 10

db curls
50 x 10
47.5 x 10
45 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 10, 2016)

4/10/16

low incline bench press
170 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 8
225 x 7
210 x 9
200 x 8
185 x 10

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
47.5 x 10
45 x 10
42.5 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 11, 2016)

4/11/16

squats
205 x 5
235 x 5
270 x 9
270 x 6
250 x 9
235 x 10
220 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2016)

4/13/16

low incline bench press /ss chinups
225 x 8 / 10 x 8
225 x 8 / 10 x 8
225 x 8 / 10 x 8
225 x 8 / 10 x 8

1 arm squat machine shoulder press /ss landmine rows
50 x 8 / 55 x 8
50 x 8 / 55 x 8
50 x 8 / 55 x 8
50 x 8 / 55 x 8

dips
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 15, 2016)

4/15/16

Squats /ss DB curls
245 x 8 / 50 x 8
245 x 8 / 50 x 8
245 x 8 / 50 x 8
245 x 8 / 50 x 8

Ran out of gas on my last upper day for the curls, so I put them here.  Might add in glue-ham raises next time and do a giant set.  deadlifts of any kind are prob too much for my back going every 3 days frequency, so I'll just concentrate on squats


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 17, 2016)

4/17/16

low incline bench press /ss chinups
230 x 8 / 15 x 8
230 x 8 / 15 x 8
230 x 8 / 15 x 8

1 arm squat machine shoulder press /ss landmine rows
52.5 x 8 / 60 x 8
52.5 x 8 / 60 x 8
52.5 x 8 / 60 x 8

dips /ss barbell shrugs
30 x 8 / 225 x 8
30 x 8 / 225 x 8
30 x 8 / 225 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 21, 2016)

4/21/16

trap bar deadlifts
315 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 8

decline crunches
+50 x 10
+50 x 10
+50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 23, 2016)

4/23/16

low incline bench press /ss landmine rows
235 x 8 / 60 x 8
235 x 8 / 60 x 8
235 x 8 / 60 x 8

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine /ss neutral grip pulldowns
55 x 8 / 150 x 8
55 x 8 / 150 x 8
55 x 8 / 150 x 8

dips
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2016)

4/25/16

squats
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5

sldl /ss Ez bar curls
225 x 8 / 100 x 8
225 x 8 / 100 x 8
225 x 8 / 100 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey man - looks like you are still doing well.   How are the kids?  Anything exciting going on ?

I'm still lifting 4 days a week.  No PRs just lifting to keep my strength and look good.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2016)

4/27/16

low incline bench press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

neutral grip pulldowns /ss 1 arm shoulder press squat machine
155 x 8 / 57.5 x 8
155 x 8 / 57.5 x 8
155 x 8 / 57.5 x 8

landmine rows /ss dips
62.5 x 8 / +40 x 8
62.5 x 8 / +40 x 8
62.5 x 8 / +40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 27, 2016)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey man - looks like you are still doing well.   How are the kids?  Anything exciting going on ?
> 
> I'm still lifting 4 days a week.  No PRs just lifting to keep my strength and look good.



hey whats up?  status quo here.  Kids are good, just getting older and older, kinda makes me a little sad...my daughter just turned 7, went by so fast.  Reminds me of how much older I'm getting.  Things aren't as easy as they used to be.  Contemplating giving up on hockey cause I keep getting hurt playing and I'm just not bouncing back the way I used to.  I don't know if you've been following my journal but when I fell on my elbow in January, it still is bothering me!  Of course I haven't stopped lifting like I should have, but thats besides the point.

I think I settled on a routine that I kind of enjoy, just deciding whether or not to go every other day or just 3 days a week.  The 3 day plan is probably better but you know I won't be able to do that


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 29, 2016)

4/29/16

Squats
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Sldl /SS neutral grip pull-downs
235 x 8 / 155 x 8
235 x 8 / 155 x 8
235 x 8 / 155 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 1, 2016)

5/1/16

bench press
175 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 9
230 x 6
215 x 8
205 x 10
190 x 10

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
60 x 8
55 x 9
52.5 x 10
50 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2016)

5/2/16

trap bar deadlifts
255 x 5
295 x 5
330 x 11
310 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2016)

5/4/16

landmine rows
70 x 10
65 x 10
62.5 x 10
57.5 x 10
52.5 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
155 x 8
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10
115 x 10

hammer curls
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2016)

5/5/16

Low incline bench press
190 x 3
215 x 3
245 x 6
245 x 4
205 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10

Shoulder press on squat machine 1 arm
52.5 x 10
52.5 x 10
52.5 x 10
52.5 x 10

Dips
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2016)

5/7/16

trap bar deadlifts
275 x 3
315 x 3
350 x 8
350 x 2
295 x 10
295 x 10
295 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 9, 2016)

5/9/16

Low incline bench press
205 x 5
230 x 3
255 x 4
255 x 4
215 x 8
205 x 9
190 x 9

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
60 x 10
55 x 9
52.5 x 10
50 x 10

Ez bar curls /SS dips
105 x 8 / 45 x 10
100 x 9 / 30 x 10
90 x 10 / 15 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2016)

5/11/16

trap bar deadlifts
315 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10
255 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
155 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 9
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 13, 2016)

5/13/16

Low incline bench press
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10
180 x 10

landmine rows
70 x 8
65 x 8
62.5 x 8
57.5 x 8

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
65 x 8
60 x8
55 x 8
52.5 x 8

Dips
50 x 8
35 x 8
15 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2016)

5/15/16

trap bar deadlifts
325 x 8
305 x 10
285 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
155 x 8
145 x 10
135 x 10

ez bar curls
110 x 8
100 x 9
95 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2016)

5/17/16

low incline bench press
235 x 8
220 x 7 rp x 3
205 x 8 rp x 2

landmine rows
72.5 x 8
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10

standing shoulder press on squat machine
65 x 8
62.5 x 10
57.5 x 10

dips
50 x 8
35 x 10
20 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2016)

5/19/16

trap bar deadlifts
330 x 8
310 x 10
290 x 10

chin ups
25 x 8
10 x 10
bw x 10

landmine rows
75 x 8
70 x 10
65 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2016)

5/21/16

low incline bench press
240 x 8
225 x 10
210 x 10

1 arm press on squat machine
67.5 x 8
65 x 10
60 x 10

dips
55 x 8
40 x 10
25 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2016)

5/23/16

trap bar deadlifts
335 x 8
315 x 10
295 x 10

chinups
30 x 8
15 x 10
bw x 10

landmine rows
75 x 8
70 x 10
67.5 x 10

*anyone else getting sick of working out? lol.  I know it's a necessary evil, but man, it's getting annoying lately!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2016)

5/25/16

low incline bench press
245 x 8
230 x 9 rp x 1
215 x 9 rp x 1

1 arm press on squat machine
70 x 8
65 x 10
62.5 x 10

dips
60 x 8
45 x 10
25 x 10

db curls
50 x 10
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2016)

5/27/16

lever squat machine
300 x 8
280 x 10
265 x 10

pendlay rows
190 x 8
175 x 10
165 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 8
150 x 10
140 x 10

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2016)

5/29/16

Low incline bench press
250 x 8
235 x 9 rp x 1
215 x 10

Dips
65 x 8
50 x 10
30 x 10

1 arm press on squat machine
65 x 10
65 x 8
65 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2016)

5/31/16

squats
255 x 8
240 x 10
225 x 10

pendlay rows
190 x 8
180 x 10
170 x 10

chinups
30 x 8
20 x 10
5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2016)

6/2/16

Low incline bench press
250 x 8
235 x 8 rp x 2
215 x 10

Pendlay rows
195 x 8
185 x 10
170 x 10

Dips
+65 x 8
+50 x 10
+30 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2016)

6/3/16

squats
215 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 10
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

rack pulls
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10
240 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2016)

6/5/16

chin ups
+30 x 9
+15 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10

landmine rows
75 x 10
70 x 10
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10

dB curls
50 x 8
47.5 x 9
45 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2016)

6/6/16

low incline bench press
250 x 8
235 x 9 rp x 1
220 x 10

pendlay rows
200 x 8
190 x 10
175 x 10

1 arm press on squat machine
72.5 x 8
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10

pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2016)

6/8/16

squats
220 x 3
250 x 3
285 x 6
250 x 10
220 x 14

chinups
bw x 5
+20 x 3
+45 x 6
+20 x 10
bw x 12

hammer curls
55 x 6
50 x 10
40 x 14


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2016)

6/10/16

bench press
200 x 3
230 x 3
260 x 6
230 x 10
200 x 14

chinups
+20 x 10
bw x 12
bw x 12

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
65 x 10
57.5 x 14
47.5 x 14


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 12, 2016)

6/12/16

deadlifts
250 x 5
295 x 3
325 x 4
295 x 8
250 x 12

neutral grip pulldowns
150 x 10
130 x 14
110 x 14

landmine rows
70 x 10
60 x 14
50 x 14 

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2016)

6/13/16

bench press
215 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 4
245 x 8
215 x 12

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
70 x 8
60 x 12
52.5 x 14

high incline press
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 15, 2016)

6/15/16

deadlifts
225 x 5
260 x 5
295 x 8
260 x 12
225 x 14

neutral grip pulldowns
120 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 8
140 x 12
120 x 14

hammer curls
50 x 9
50 x 10
50 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2016)

6/17/16

bench press
240 x 10
225 x 12
210 x 14

landmine rows
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

high incline bench press
205 x 6
190 x 8
180 x 10

1 arm press squat machine
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2016)

6/18/16

squats
285 x 6
270 x 8
250 x 10

rack pulls
315 x 6
295 x 8
280 x 10

decline crunches
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2016)

6/20/16

incline bench press
250 x 8
235 x 10
215 x 11
200 x 11

pendlay rows
195 x 8
185 x 10
170 x 12
160 x 13

landmine press on squat machine
72.5 x 8
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 12
60 x 14

tricep push downs 
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2016)

6/22/16

squats
255 x 10
240 x 12
220 x 12

neutral grip pulldowns
155 x 10
145 x 12
135 x 14

db curls
50 x 9
50 x 9
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2016)

6/24/16

bench press
270 x 6
255 x 8
240 x 9

pendlay rows
210 x 6
195 x 8
185 x 10

high incline press
185 x 10
170 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2016)

6/25/16

squats
225 x 5
255 x 3
285 x 8
bailed out here felt a tweak in my ankle didn't want to push it

rack pulls
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10
240 x 10

decline crunches
50 x 10
50 X 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 27, 2016)

6/27/16

underhand rows
145 X 5
170 X 5
190 x 15
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 X 10

neutral grip pulldowns
170 x 8
160 x 9
150 x 9
140 X 10

db curls
50 X 8
50 x 8
50 X 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 29, 2016)

6/29/16

incline bench press
255 X 8
240 x 8 rp x 2
225 x 9 rp x 1

1 arm shoulder press squat machine
72.5 x 8
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10

floor press
210 x 8
200 x 10
185 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2016)

7/3/16

incline bench press
245 X 10
225 x 11
205 x 12

pendlay rows
205 x 11
185 x 12
165 x 13

1 arm press on squat machine
70 x 10
65 x 11
60 x 12

tricep pushdowns plate loaded
60 x 10
55 X 15
50 X 15


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 5, 2016)

7/5/16

squats
275 X 10
250 x 10
225 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
165 x 8
150 x 10
135 X 10

ez bar curls
95 X 8
85 x 10
75 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2016)

6/7/16

bench press
255 X 8
235 x 8
215 x 9

chinups
+30 x 8
+10 x 10
bw x 10

high incline press
205 x 7
185 x 9
165 x 10

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2016)

7/9/16

squats
135 X 5
185 X 5
225 X 5
290 x 5

rack pulls
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5 
295 x 5
295 x 5

ez bar curls
100 X 8
100 x 8
100 X 6

decline crunches
+50 X 10
+50 X 10
+50 X 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2016)

7/12/16

squats
280 x 8
260 x 10
240 x 10

rack pulls
305 x 8
280 x 10
255 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 14, 2016)

7/14/16

low incline bench press
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 9
250 x 1
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
72.5 x 10
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10
60 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2016)

7/17/16

low incline bench press
255 x 8
235 x 9
215 x 9

chinups
40 x 8
20 x 10
bw x 9

one arm shoulder press on squat machine
75 x 8
70 x 10
65 x 10

pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 19, 2016)

7/19/16squats285 x 8265 x 10245 x 10stiff leg deadlifts250 x 8230 x 10210 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 19, 2016)

last post came out weird so here it is again

7/19/16

squats
285 x 8
265 x 10
245 x 10

rack pulls
310 x 8
285 x 10
260 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2016)

7/20/16

low incline bench press
265 x 6
245 x 8
225 x 10

chin-ups
+45 x 8
+25 x 10
+5 x 12

dips
+45 x 8
+25 x 10
+5 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2016)

7/22/16

chinups
bw x 6
15 x 3
45 x 9
45 x 1
15 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

landmine rows
75 x 10
70 x 10
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 8
95 x 8
90 x 8
80 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 24, 2016)

7/24/16

bench press
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5
270 x 5

high incline press
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5

chinups
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5

tricep push downs /ss hammer curls
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2016)

7/25/16

squats
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

deadlifts
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
335 x 5

decline crunches
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 28, 2016)

7/28/16

squats
270 x 4
270 x 4
270 x 4
270 x 4
270 x 4
270 x 4

rack pulls
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4
315 x 4

ez bar curls
105 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2016)

7/29/16

bench press
270 x 6
250 x 8
230 x 8

chinups
45 x 8
25 x 8
5 x 10

dips
45 x 8
25 x 10
5 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2016)

7/31/16

on vacation, prob shouldn't have done this today but time presented itself and how could i say no to a workout?
ill regret this later...

squats
275 x 9
250 x 10
225 x 10

sumo style rack pulls
315 x 8
295 x 9
275 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 10
45 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 1, 2016)

8/1/16

low incline bench 
255 x 8
235 x 9
215 x 10

chinups
45 x 8
25 x 8
5 x 10

shoulder press machine
3 sets of 8, 10, 10

last vacation workout. back to my home gym on wednesday


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2016)

8/3/16

squats
280 x 8
felt a pain in my knee so i stopped here

rack pulls
315 x 8
290 x 10
265 x 10

hammer curls
52.5 x 8
47.5 x 10
42.5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2016)

8/5/16

low incline bench press
260 x 8
240 x 8
220 x 9

v bar neutral pullups
30 x 8
10 x 9
bw x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
75 x 8
70 x 8
65 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2016)

8/6/16

squats
285 x 8
265 x 8
245 x 8

rack pulls
320 x 8
295 x 8
270 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2016)

8/8/16

low incline bench press
265 x 8
245 x 8
225 x 8

v bar chinups
35 x 8 
15 x 8
bw x 8

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2016)

8/10/16

squats
295 x 6
275 x 8
255 x 10

close grip pendlay rows
200 x 6
180 x 8
160 x 10

do curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2016)

8/12/16

low incline bench press
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 10
245 x 8
215 x 10
185 x 10

v bar pullups
bw x 5
bw x 5
25 x 9
25 x 8
bw x 10
bw x 10

dips
40 x 12
40 x 8
10 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2016)

8/14/16

squats
200 x 5
235 x 5
270 x 12
235 x 10
200 x 10

pendlay rows
140 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 11
165 x 10
140 x 10

db curls
50 x 11


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2016)

8/17/16

squats
220 x 3
250 x 3
285 x 9
250 x 10
220 x 10

pendlay rows
155 x 3
175 x 3
200 x 11
175 x 10
155 x 10

db curls
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2016)

8/19/16

low incline bench press
215 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 6
245 x 9
215 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
135 x 5
155 x 3
175 x 7
155 x 10
135 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
120 x 8
110 x 10
95 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2016)

8/21/16

squats
235 x 5
270 x 3
300 x 6
270 x 10
235 x 10

pendlay rows
165 x 5
190 x 3
210 x 8
190 x 10
165 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2016)

8/23/16

low incline bench press
185 x 5
215 x 5
250 x 10
215 x 10
185 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
120 x 5
140 x 5
160 x 11
140 x 10
120 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
110 x 11
100 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 25, 2016)

8/25/16

lever squat machine
215 x 5
250 x 5
290 x 17  *clearly underestimated the weight on these 
250 x 10
215 x 10

pendlay rows
160 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 12
170 x 10
145 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2016)

8/27/16

low incline bench press
200 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 8
235 x 10
200 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
130 x 3
150 x 3
170 x 9
150 x 10
130 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
120 x 10
105 x 10
90 x 10

tri push downs 
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2016)

8/29/16

sumo deadlifts
245 x 5
280 x 3
320 x 10
280 x 10
245 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
130 x 5
150 x 3
170 x 9
150 x 10
130 x 10

bodyweight chinups
12
10
8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2016)

8/31/16

low incline bench press
215 x 5
250 x 3
280 x 5
250 x 9
215 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
125 x 11
110 x 10
100 x 10

body weight dips
20
20
20


----------



## Dannie (Sep 3, 2016)

Good work! 

What's the goal for next 3 months? 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2016)

Dannie said:


> Good work!
> 
> What's the goal for next 3 months?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


hey! thanks!
no goals really, just plugging away trying to improve my numbers!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2016)

9/4/16

bench press
190 x 5
220 x 5
250 x 10
220 x 10
190 x 10

high incline press
195 x 9
170 x 10
145 x 10

dips
+45 x 13
+15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 6, 2016)

9/6/16

trap bar deadlifts
240 x 5
280 x 5
320 x 10
280 x 10
240 x 10

chin-ups
+30 x 9
+5 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 8, 2016)

9/8/16

bench press 
205 x 5
235 x 5
270 x 7
270 x 6
235 x 8
205 x 10

high incline press
195 x 8
195 x 7
170 x 9
145 x 10

dips
45 x 10
45 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 10, 2016)

9/10/16

trap bar deadlifts
260 x 5
300 x 5
340 x 10
340 x 7
300 x 10
260 x 10

chinups
30 x 10
30 x 8
5 x 10
bw x 10

underhand rows
185 x 10
185 x 10
160 x 10
140 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 12, 2016)

9/12/16

bench press
225 x 5
250 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 4
250 x 8
225 x 10

high incline press
195 x 7
195 x 8
170 x 10
145 x 10

dips
45 x 10
45 x 10
15 x 10


----------



## awrence (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2016)

9/14/16

trap bar deadlifts
245 x 5
285 x 5
325 x 13
285 x 10
245 x 10

chinups
30 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

underhand rows
190 x 8
165 x 10
140 x 10


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)

Glad to see you again.


----------



## Nutzman (Sep 16, 2016)

looks good.


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

Bro


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2016)

9/16/16

bench press
190 x 10
225 x 5
255 x 9
255 x 7
225 x 10
190 x 10

underhand rows
140 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 12
190 x 10
165 x 10
140 x 10

high incline press
195 x 9
195 x 8
170 x 10
145 x 10

tricep pushdowns
3 sets high reps


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2016)

thanks for stopping by guys.


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice!!! Welcome back


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 17, 2016)

9/17/16

squats
205 x 5
240 x 5
275 x 9
240 x 10
205 x 10

chinups
bw x 5
5 x 5
35 x 9
35 x 7
5 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## awrence (Sep 18, 2016)

Bro. thank you.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2016)

9/19/16

bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 8
260 x 7
225 x 10
195 x 10

underhand rows
145 x 5
170 x 5
195 x 8
195 x 8
170 x 10
145 x 10

high incline press
200 x 7
200 x 7
175 x 10
150 x 10

pushdowns
3 sets


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2016)

9/21/16

trap bar deadlifts
250 x 5
290 x 5
330 x 8
290 x 10
250 x 10

chinups
40 x 8
40 x 7
10 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2016)

9/24/16

deadlifts
315 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10
255 x 10
235 x 10

lever squat machine
290 x 10
275 x 10
255 x 10
235 x 10
220 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey S14,

I see you are still hitting it     Nice work.   I'm still going 4 days a week just not posting anymore.   Trying to stay fit and not get injured.

Hope the kiddies are doing well.  Mine are busy with travel soccer and gymnastics 3 days a week.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2016)

9/26/16

barbell rows
195 x 11
185 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10
145 x 10

neutral grip pull downs
165 x 8
155 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10

ez bar curls
90 x 12
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2016)

9/30/16

lever squat machine
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 15
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

barbell rows
195 x 10
185 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

ez bar curls
95 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 3, 2016)

10/3/16

Lever squat machine
245 x 3
280 x 3
315 x 15
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

Barbell rows
195 x 10
185 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

Ez bar curls
95 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 5, 2016)

10/5/16

low incline bench press
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10
185 x 10

neutral grip pull downs
165 x 9
155 x 10
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10

dips
45 x 12
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2016)

10/7/16

squats
275 x 8
260 x 10
240 x 10

barbell rows
205 x 8
190 x 10
180 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 8
95 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 8, 2016)

10/8/16

bench press
255 x 8
240 x 9
225 x 10
210 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
170 x 8
160 x 9
150 x 10
140 x 10

high incline press
195 x 8
185 x 8
170 x 10
160 x 10

dips
15
15
14


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2016)

10/10/16

chin-ups
bw x 5
bw x 5
15 x 10
15 x 5
5 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10

underhand rows
195 x 10
185 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 10
50 x 9
45 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 12, 2016)

10/12/16

bench press
205 x 3
230 x 3
260 x 7
260 x 3
230 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

high incline press
195 x 8
185 x 9
170 x 10
160 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 13, 2016)

10/13/16

trap bar deadlifts
270 x 3
310 x 3
345 x 10
310 x 10
290 x 10
270 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 15, 2016)

10/15/16

chin-ups
bw x 3
5 x 3
30 x 8
30 x 8
5 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10

barbell rows
195 x 10
185 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2016)

10/17/16

bench press
220 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 5
275 x 4
230 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 19, 2016)

10/19/16

deadlifts
230 x 8
265 x 8
280 x 8
300 x 5
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10
245 x 10

hammer curls
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10

decline crunches
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2016)

Keep up the good work stu!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2016)

10/22/16

squats
205 x 8
240 x 8
255 x 8
270 x 5
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

ez bar curls
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2016)

10/24/16

low incline bench press 
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 9
240 x 6
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
72.5 x 8
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10
60 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2016)

10/26/16

chin-ups
bw x 5
15 x 3
40 x 6
40 x 7
5 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10

db rows
95 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 28, 2016)

10/28/16

bench press
190 x 5
220 x 5
250 x 8
250 x 7
235 x 8
220 x 8

db shoulder press
65 x 10
60 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10

tri pushdown
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 29, 2016)

10/29/16

rack pulls
240 x 5
280 x 5
315 x 10
315 x 5
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10

that's it. no time to workout today. squeezed it in


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 31, 2016)

10/31/16

underhand rows
195 x 10
185 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
170 x 8
160 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 10

db rows
95 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10

db curls
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2016)

11/2/16

bench press
205 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 6
265 x 4
235 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

high incline press
185 x 6
175 x 8
160 x 8
150 x 9

db shoulder press
65 x 8
60 x 10
55 x 10

tri pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2016)

11/3/16

squats
265 x 8
250 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

rack pulls
315 x 8
295 x 10
275 x 10
255 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 5, 2016)

11/5/16

underhand rows
200 x 8
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10

chin-ups
25 x 8
10 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10

db rows
97.5 x 8
92.5 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
170 x 6
160 x 8
145 x 9
135 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2016)

11/6/16

high incline press
190 x 8
175 x 8
165 x 9
155 x 9

flat db press
105 x 6
97.5 x 8
90 x 9
85 x 8

dips
45 x 8
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2016)

11/7/16

squats
270 x 8
250 x 10
235 x 10
220 x 10

rack pulls
320 x 8
300 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 9, 2016)

11/9/16

underhand rows
205 x 8
190 x 10
180 x 10
165 x 10

chin-ups
30 x 8
15 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10

db rows
100 x 8
95 x 10
87.5 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 13, 2016)

11/13/16

high incline press
205 x 6
185 x 8
165 x 10
145 x 11

db bench
110 x 8
100 x 9
90 x 10
80 x 12

db rows
110 x 8
100 x 10
90 x 13
80 x 15

dips
50 x 11
25 x 15
bw x 17


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 14, 2016)

11/14/16

trap bar deads 
320 x 11
300 x 12
280 x 14

chin-ups
45 x 8
25 x 9
bw x 10 
bw x 10

underhand rows
205 x 9
185 x 15
165 x 15


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 16, 2016)

11/16/16

high incline press
205 x 6
185 x 9
165 x 11
145 x 12

flat db bench
110 x 8
100 x 9
90 x 10
80 x 12

db rows
110 x 10
100 x 11
90 x 14

dips
50 x 12
25 x 13
bw x 16


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 21, 2016)

11/21/16

routine switch. feeling burned out. going to try the 5x5 routine with the ramping sets see if the less volume helps me

squats
150 x 5
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 5
270 x 5

bench press
140 x 5
170 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5

pendlay rows 
135 x 5
145 x 5
170 x 5
195 x 5
215 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 23, 2016)

11/23/16

bench press
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

underhand rows
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3

high incline press
195 x 3
195 x 3
195 x 3
195 x 3
195 x 3
195 x 3
195 x 3
195 x 3

chin-ups
35x 3
35x 3
35 x 3
35 x 3
35 x 3
35 x 3
35 x 3
35 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2016)

11/24/16

squats 
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3

pendlay rows
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2016)

11/26/16

bench press
245 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4
245 x 4

chin-ups
35 x 4
35 x 4
35 x 4
35 x 4
35 x 4
35 x 4

high incline press
195 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2016)

11/28/16

trap bar deads
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4
325 x 4

underhand rows
210 x 4
210 x 4
210 x 4
210 x 4
210 x 4
210 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 29, 2016)

11/29/16

bench press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

chin-ups
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5

high incline press
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2016)

12/1/16

deadlifts
325 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5
325 x 5

underhand rows
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2016)

12/2/16

decline bench
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

high incline
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3
200 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2016)

12/4/16

deadlifts
245 x 5
280 x 5
320 x 11
320 x 4
300 x 10
280 x 10
265 x 10

underhand rows
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 5, 2016)

12/5/16

decline bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 8
255 x 7
240 x 8
225 x 10
210 x 10

chin-ups
30 x 9
20 x 9
5 x 9
bw x 10

high incline press
185 x 9
175 x 8
160 x 8
150 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 9, 2016)

12/9/16

hurt my back the other day doing deadlifts and rows, so my workouts are going to be a little weird for a while. going to try rack pulls and rows only using very light weights and see if i can rehab this thing. 

for today:
decline bench press
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 6
270 x 4
240 x 9
225 x 9
210 x 10

chin-ups
bw x 3
15 x 3
45 x 6
45 x 4
15 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

incline bench press
205 x 9
190 x 10
180 x 10
165 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2016)

12/12/16

first day attempting to test out the back after last wednesday. reset weights way back for now

box squats
115 x 5
130 x 5
150 x 10
150 x 5
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10

rack pulls
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10
115 x 10

everything was ok at this point so i tried some light barbell rows and wouldn't you know it, hurt the back again. wtf?  i'm so done with barbell rows. my back feels like it did last wednesday now. 

good news is that the squats and rack pulls felt ok. i will stick with just that for a while assuming my back is ok by friday

3 sets of seated db curls to finish this humbling workout off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2016)

What about Yates rows? More of an upright position?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 14, 2016)

12/14/16

decline bench
225 x 5
255 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 2
240 x 9
225 x 10
210 x 10

chin-ups
5 x 5
30 x 3
55 x 4
55 x 1
15 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

incline bench press
205 x 10
190 x 10
180 x 10
165 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 14, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> What about Yates rows? More of an upright position?
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



i tried both over and underhand with not a challenging weight and my back wasn't having it.  Its not the end of the world if I can't do barbells rows for a while, so long as I can safely and slowly work up the squats and rack deadlifts back to respectable poundages


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 14, 2016)

Stewart14 said:


> i tried both over and underhand with not a challenging weight and my back wasn't having it.  Its not the end of the world if I can't do barbells rows for a while, so long as I can safely and slowly work up the squats and rack deadlifts back to respectable poundages



Yeah still do DB rows face down on an incline bench too


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2016)

12/16/16

box squats 
155 x 12
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10

rack pulls
155 x 12
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10

db rows on incline bench (thanks Captn)
60 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10

seated db curls
50 x 9
45 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 17, 2016)

12/17/16

decline bench press
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 9
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

incline bench press
210 x 8
195 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10

side laterals
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

tri pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 19, 2016)

12/19/16

box squats
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10
145 x 10
progress, i guess?  baby steps

rack pulls
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10
not feeling these. too much too soon. proceed with caution. 

db rows on incline bench
60 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10

seated db curls
50 x 10
45 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 21, 2016)

12/21/16

decline bench press
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 10
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

incline bench press
210 x 9
195 x 10
180 x 10
170 x 10

tricep pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2016)

12/23/16

box squats
150 x 10
160 x 10
175 x 10
185 x 8
#progress?

rack pulls
135 x 10
140 x 10
150 x 10
160 x 8
not bad #progress?

db rows on incline bench
50 x 10
55 x 10
60 x 10
65 x 8

db curls
40 x 10
45 x 10
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 25, 2016)

12/25/16

bench press
215 x 10
230 x 10
245 x 7
230 x 9

neutral grip pulldowns
140 x 10
150 x 10
160 x 8
150 x 10

incline bench press
180 x 10
195 x 10
210 x 7
195 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 27, 2016)

12/27/16

box squats
175 x 10
190 x 8
200 x 6
190 x 8

rack pulls
155 x 10
165 x 8
175 x 6
165 x 8

ghetto cable rows
100 x 10
105 x 8
110 x 6
105 x 8

ez bar curls
90 x 10
100 x 8
105 x 6
100 x 8


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks like a good workout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 29, 2016)

12/29/16

decline bench press
215 x 10
235 x 8
250 x 6
235 x 8

ghetto cable rows
110 x 10
115 x 8
125 x 6
115 x 8

incline bench press
185 x 10
200 x 8
210 x 6
200 x 8

neutral grip pulldowns
145 x 10
155 x 8
165 x 6
155 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2016)

12/31/16

chin-ups
bw x 5
5 x 5
30 x 9
30 x 6
15 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

ghetto rows
130 x 8
120 x 10
110 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 1, 2017)

1/1/17

incline bench press
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10
180 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

dips
40 x 10
25 x 10
10 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2017)

1/2/17

squats
205 x 10
190 x 10
180 x 10
165 x 10
#progress

decline crunches
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 4, 2017)

1/4/17

chin-ups
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10

db rows incline bench
65 x 10
60 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10

ghetto cable rows
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 8, 2017)

1/8/17

chin-ups
30 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

db rows incline bench
65 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10
55 x 10

ghetto cable rows
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2017)

1/9/17

incline db bench
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

ghetto land mine 2 hand press
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2017)

1/11/17

box squats
170 x 12
180 x 10
195 x 8
210 x 6

rack pulls
165 x 12
175 x 10
190 x 8
200 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2017)

1/12/17

chin-ups
bw x 12
5 x 10
20 x 8
35 x 6

db rows on incline bench
55 x 12
60 x 10
65 x 8
70 x 6

ez bar curls
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

ghetto cable rows
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 13, 2017)

1/13/17

bench press
200 x 12
215 x 10
235 x 8
250 x 6

high incline press
150 x 12
160 x 10
175 x 8
185 x 6

tricep pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2017)

1/15/17

box squats
165 x 5
190 x 5
215 x 11
215 x 4
200 x 10
190 x 10
175 x 10

sumo rack pulls
200 x 10
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10

3 one minute planks


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 18, 2017)

1/18/17

decline bench press
185 x 5
215 x 5
240 x 9
240 x 6
230 x 9
215 x 10
200 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10

pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2017)

1/20/17

rack pulls
165 x 5
190 x 5
215 x 12
190 x 5
165 x 17
making progress on these. slight back discomfort. 

box squats
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10

ghetto cable rows
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10

ez bar curls
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 21, 2017)

1/21/17

squat machine shoulder press
85 x 5
100 x 5
110 x 12
100 x 5
85 x 14

low incline bench press
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

chin-ups
8
8
8
8
8
8

dips
10
10
10
10
10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 23, 2017)

1/23/17

box squats
175 x 3
200 x 3
225 x 8
200 x 3
175 x 10
felt adventurous today. felt good. got a little carried away with the 225 set but i think my backs ok

sldl 
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

ghetto cable rows
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2017)

1/25/17

shoulder press on squat machine
90 x 3
105 x 3
115 x 11
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10

chin-ups
bw x 3
20 x 3
50 x 6
50 x 4
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

close grip floor press
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10
150 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2017)

1/26/17

box squats
190 x 5
215 x 3
240 x 7
200 x 10
190 x 10
175 x 10

sldl
200 x 10
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10

ghetto cable rows
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 29, 2017)

1/29/17

floor press
190 x 5
215 x 3
240 x 8
200 x 10
190 x 10 
175 x 10

chin-ups
5 x 5
35 x 3
60 x 4
60 x 1
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

standing shoulder press on squat machine
110 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2017)

2/1/17

floor press
220 x 10
230 x 8
245 x 6
175 x 15

chin-ups
15 x 10
30 x 8
40 x 6
bw x 12

squat machine shoulder press
110 x 10
115 x 8
125 x 6
85 x 15


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 4, 2017)

2/4/17

floor press
220 x 10
235 x 8
250 x 6

chin-ups
20 x 10
30 x 8
45 x 6

dips
25 x 10
40 x 8
55 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 6, 2017)

2/6/17

box squats
220 x 10
230 x 8
245 x 6

sldl
205 x 10
220 x 8
235 x 6

ez bar curls
95 x 10
100 x 8
105 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 8, 2017)

2/8/17

floor press
225 x 10
240 x 8
255 x 6

chinups
20 x 10
35 x 8
50 x 6

dips
30 x 10
45 x 8
60 x 6

ghetto cable rows
120 x 10
130 x 8
135 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 9, 2017)

2/9/17

box squats
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 10
240 x 5
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10

sldl
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10
180 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 11, 2017)

2/11/17

bench press
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 8
240 x 7
225 x 9
210 x 10
195 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

side laterals
4 sets


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 12, 2017)

2/12/17

chinups
bw x 5
5 x 5
35 x 9
35 x 6
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

ghetto cable rows
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2017)

2/15/17

deadlifts
220 x 3
250 x 3
285 x 8
285 x 2
250 x 10
235 x 10
220 x 10

ab work


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 16, 2017)

2/16/17

bench press
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 7
250 x 3
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10

seated shoulder press on squat machine
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10

tricep pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 18, 2017)

2/18/17

chinups
bw x 3
20 x 3
50 x 7
50 x 3
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

ghetto cable rows
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 20, 2017)

2/20/17

bench press
210 x 5
240 x 3
265 x 4
265 x 1
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10

ghetto cable rows
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

seated shoulder press on squat machine 
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10

tricep pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 22, 2017)

2/21/17

squats
235 x 12
220 x 10
205 x 10
190 x 10

rack pulls
275 x 10
260 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 22, 2017)

2/22/17

chinups
35 x 9
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

ghetto cable rows
125 x 8
115 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 10

db curls
50 x 9
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2017)

2/23/17

incline bench press
230 x 9
215 x 10
200 x 10
185 x 10

dips
45 x 11
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

side laterals
30 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 25, 2017)

2/25/17

lever squat machine
270 x 15
255 x 10
240 x 10
220 x 10

rack pulls
275 x 11
260 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 26, 2017)

2/26/17

chinups
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

ghetto cable rows 
125 x 12
115 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 10

db curls
50 x 11
40 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2017)

2/27/17

seated overhead press
140 x 9
130 x 9
120 x 10
115 x 10

dips
45 x 14
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

side laterals
30 x 12
20 x 10
20 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2017)

3/1/17

lever squat machine
270 x 10
255 x 10
240 x 10

rack pulls
275 x 12
260 x 10
240 x 10

cable rows
125 x 11
115 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 10

db curls
50 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10

really shot today. nothing in the tank


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2017)

3/3/17

decline bench press
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 8
240 x 7
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10

1 arm land mine press on squat machine
65 x 10
60 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10

pushdowns
4 sets


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2017)

3/4/17

squats
180 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 11
235 x 4
220 x 10
205 x 10
195 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2017)

3/6/17

chinups
bw x 5
15 x 5
40 x 9
40 x 6
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

landmine rows
75 x 10
70 x 10
65 x 10
60 x 10

db curls
50 x 10
45 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 9, 2017)

3/8/17

decline bench press
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 7
250 x 3
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10

1 arm press on squat machine
65 x 9
60 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 9, 2017)

3/9/17

landmine squats
210 x 10
200 x 10
185 x 10
170 x 10

landmine rows
75 x 13
70 x 10
65 x 10
60 x 10

db curls
50 x 11
45 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Caroline-LMC (Mar 9, 2017)

Very detailed info, thanks for sharing dude


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2017)

3/11/17

chinups
bw x 5
15 x 5
40 x 9
40 x 6
15 x 5
bw x 11

floor press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2017)

3/13/17

trap bar deadlifts
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 12
300 x 3
265 x 5
230 x 15

chinups
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5

ghetto cable rows
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2017)

3/15/17

floor press
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 10
240 x 5
210 x 5
180 x 16

seated overhead press
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

dips
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 17, 2017)

3/17/17

chinups
bw x 3
30 x 3
55 x 7
55 x 3
30 x 3
bw x 13

trap bar deadlifts
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5
280 x 5

landmine rows
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2017)

3/18/17

bench press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

landmine press
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

landmine laterals
10 x 8
10 x 8
10 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2017)

3/20/17

box squats
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 10
225 x 3
195 x 15

landmine rows 
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

landmine laterals
10 x 8
10 x 8
10 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 22, 2017)

3/22/17

bench press
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 7
250 x 3
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10

landmine floor press
45 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 10
35 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
150 x 10
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 23, 2017)

3/23/17

deadlifts
245 x 3
280 x 3
315 x 10
280 x 5
245 x 10

squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

chinups
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 25, 2017)

3/25/17

standing overhead press
120 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 7
155 x 3
135 x 5
120 x 10

bench press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

chinups
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2017)

3/26/17

squats
210 x 5
240 x 3
265 x 7
240 x 5
210 x 10

pendlay rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

decline crunches
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2017)

3/28/17

bench press
210 x 5
240 x 3
265 x 6
240 x 5
210 x 10

chinups
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5

standing overhead press
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2017)

3/30/17

legs and lower back all screwed up, doing the only exercise i can tolerate at the moment 

lever squat machine
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 11
300 x 4
285 x 10
265 x 10
250 x 10

decline crunches
4 sets

shit workout. oh well. we press on


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 31, 2017)

3/31/17

pendlay rows
145 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 11
190 x 4
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 8
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 1, 2017)

4/1/17

bench press
185 x 5
215 x 5
240 x 8
240 x 7
230 x 9
215 x 9
200 x 9

1 arm landmine press
70 x 10
65 x 10
62.5 x 10
57.5 x 10

pushdowns
3 sets of 10

another shit workout.  seems to be the norm lately.  Gonna blame this one on lack of sleep last night cause I don't want to believe I'm getting weaker


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2017)

4/2/17

lever squat machine
250 x 3
285 x 3
320 x 13
285 x 10
265 x 10
250 x 10

decline crunches
4 sets


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 4, 2017)

4/4/17

pendlay rows
160 x 3
180 x 3
205 x 8
205 x 2
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 9
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2017)

4/6/17

bench press
200 x 3
230 x 3
255 x 7
255 x 3
230 x 9
205 x 10

pendlay rows
205 x 10
205 x 8

landmine press
70 x 10
65 x 10
62.5 x 10
57.5 x 10

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 10

took it easy today since i want to repeat this workout on sunday before goi g on vacation next week. workout will be all screwed up until i get back


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2017)

4/7/17

lever squat machine
265 x 5
300 x 3
335 x 10
285 x 10
265 x 10
250 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 10
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10

decline crunches
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2017)

4/9/17

bench press
215 x 5
240 x 3
270 x 5
230 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10

pendlay rows
215 x 8
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

seated overhead press from rack
140 x 8
130 x 10
120 x 10
115 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 17, 2017)

4/17/17

bench press
200 x 12
215 x 10
235 x 8
250 x 6

pendlay rows
165 x 12
180 x 10
190 x 8
205 x 6

dips
10 x 12
25 x 10
40 x 8
55 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 19, 2017)

4/19/17

lever squat machine
280 x 12
300 x 10
325 x 8
345 x 6

chinups
bw x 12
10 x 10
25 x 8
40 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 22, 2017)

4/21/17

bench press
205 x 12
220 x 10
235 x 8
250 x 6

pendlay rows
170 x 12
180 x 10
195 x 8
205 x 6

dips
10 x 12
25 x 10
42.5 x 8
57.5 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 22, 2017)

4/22/17

lever squat machine
240 x 15
260 x 13
285 x 11
305 x 9

chinups
bw x 15
bw x 11 rp 2
bw x 9 rp 2
15 x 9

trap bar holds
135 x 80 seconds
145 x 70 sec
160 x 60 sec
170 x 50 sec


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 24, 2017)

4/24/17

bench press
175 x 15
190 x 13
210 x 11
225 x 9

pendlay rows
145 x 15
160 x 13
170 x 11
185 x 9

dips
bw x 15
bw x 13
15 x 11
30 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 26, 2017)

4/26/17

lever squat machine
325 x 8
325 x 8
325 x 8
325 x 8

chinups
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

trap bar holds
185 x 45 s
185 x 45 s
185 x 45 s


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 28, 2017)

4/28/17

bench press
190 x 5
220 x 5
250 x 8
250 x 7
235 x 9
220 x 8
205 x 9

pendlay rows
155 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 11
200 x 4
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 30, 2017)

4/30/17

lever squat machine
285 x 12
305 x 10
325 x 8
350 x 6

chinups
bw x 12
15 x 10
30 x 8
45 x 6

trap bar holds
165 x 60s
180 x 50s
190 x 40s
205 x 30s


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2017)

5/2/17

bench press
205 x 12
220 x 10
235 x 8
250 x 6

pendlay rows
165 x 12
180 x 10
190 x 8
205 x 6

dips
10 x 12
25 x 10
45 x 8
60 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2017)

5/4/17

decided to try some 5x5 linear to get my lifts up. doing too much work overall hopefully this will be a nice break and still give me results

squats
135 x 5
160 x 5
190 x 5
215 x 5
240 x 5
started low due to my knee and back. so far so good

bench press
135 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 5

pendlay rows
135 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5

ez bar curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2017)

5/5/17

yeah, well the 5x5 lasted a day.  had a chat with a friend at the gym and the conversation enlightened me to when I made my best progress using the 531 principles, so I went back to it.  Just trying to manage it better by doubling up on some exercises to keep the days to 3 a week.  I've gotta just bite the bullet and go with it

bench press
205 x 3
230 x 3
260 x 6
260 x 4
230 x 10
220 x 9
205 x 10

pendlay rows
210 x 10
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10

dips
+50 x 10
+35 x 10
+20 x 10
+5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2017)

5/8/17

bench press
205 x 12
225 x 10
240 x 8
255 x 6

chinups
bw x 12
15 x 10
30 x 8
45 x 6

dips
15 x 12
30 x 10
50 x 8
65 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (May 10, 2017)

5/10/17

Trap bar deads
280 x 10
300 x 8
320 x 6
300 x 8

Pendlay rows
180 x 10
190 x 8
205 x 6
190 x 8

Ez bar curls
95 x 10
100 x 8
110 x 6
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 13, 2017)

5/13/17

Lever squat machine
265 x 14
285 x 12
310 x 10
285 x 12

Pendlay rows
155 x 14
170 x 12 
180 x 10
170 x 12

Ez bar curls
85 x 14
90 x 12
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 13, 2017)

5/12/17

bench press
225 x 10
240 x 8
255 x 6
240 x 8

chinups
15 x 10
35 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 8

dips
35 x 10
50 x 8
65 x 6
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2017)

5/15/17

bench press
195 x 14
210 x 12
225 x 10
210 x 9 rp 3

neutral grip pulldowns
120 x 14
130 x 12
140 x 10
130 x 12

1 arm shoulder press on squat machine
55 x 14
60 x 12
62.5 x 10
60 x 12

landmine rows
60 x 14
65 x 12
70 x 10
65 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2017)

5/17/17

lever squat machine
285 x 12
310 x 10
330 x 8
310 x 10

rack pulls
230 x 12
245 x 10
265 x 8

ez bar curls
90 x 12
100 x 10
105 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2017)

5/19/17

bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 7
255 x 6
240 x 6 rp 3
225 x 8 rp 2
210 x 9 rp 1

standing 1 arm press on squat machine
65 x 10
60 x 10
55 x 10
52.5 x 10

tri pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2017)

5/20/17

rack pulls
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 10
300 x 5
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

lever squat machine
330 x 10
310 x 10
285 x 10
265 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2017)

5/22/17

chinups
bw x 5
20 x 5
45 x 8
45 x 7
30 x 8 rp 2
20 x 8 rp 2
5 x 10

landmine rows
75 x 10
70 x 10
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2017)

5/24/17

floor press 
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 7
270 x 3
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

landmine press 1 knee
52.5 x 10
50 x 10
45 x 10
42.5 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 25, 2017)

5/25/17

lever squat machine
245 x 14
265 x 12
285 x 10
265 x 12

rack pulls
185 x 14
200 x 12
215 x 10
200 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2017)

5/27/17

chinups
bw x 14
5 x 12
20 x 10
5 x 11

landmine rows
62.5 x 14
67.5 x 12
75 x 10
67.5 x 12

db curls
40 x 14
42.5 x 12
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2017)

5/28/17

floor press 
195 x 14
210 x 12
225 x 10
210 x 12
195 x 14

kneeling landmine press 
45 x 14
50 x 12
52.5 x 10
50 x 12
45 x 14


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2017)

5/30/17

chinups
bw x 5
20 x 5
45 x 9
45 x 6
30 x 9
20 x 10
5 x 10

floor press 
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 8
255 x 7
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

landmine press 1 knee
55 x 10
52.5 x 10
50 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2017)

6/1/17

trap bar deadlifts
215 x 5
250 x 5
280 x 15
265 x 10
250 x 10
230 x 10
kept this light, still nursing a sore back and a bad knee. just wanted to do a "real" lower body exercise again

landmine rows
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10
65 x 10

db curls
50 x 8
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2017)

6/4/17

floor press 
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 6
270 x 4
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

chinups
5 x 3
30 x 3
60 x 7
60 x 3
30 x 9
20 x 8
5 x 8

kneeling landmine press
55 x 8
52.5 x 8
50 x 8
45 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2017)

6/5/17

trap bar deadlifts
230 x 3
265 x 3
295 x 10
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

landmine rows
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

db curls
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2017)

6/7/17

bench press
225 x 5
255 x 3
285 x 3
285 x 2
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

chinups
75 x 4
75 x 1
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

kneeling 1 arm landmine press
52.5 x 8
52.5 x 8
52.5 x 8
52.5 x 8
52.5 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2017)

6/11/17

bench press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

chinups
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5

standing oh press
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5
130 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2017)

6/13/17

lever squat machine
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5

pendlay rows
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5
195 x 5

ez bar curls
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2017)

6/14/17

decline bench press
200 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 8
260 x 6
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

standing oh press
135 x 8
130 x 10
120 x 10
110 x 10

tricep pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 17, 2017)

6/17/17

decline bench
215 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
275 x 3
245 x 9
230 x 8
215 x 10

pendlay rows
165 x 3
190 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
210 x 3
190 x 10
175 x 10
165 x 10

standing oh press
135 x 9
130 x 9
120 x 10
110 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2017)

6/19/17

lever squat machine
260 x 3
295 x 3
335 x 3
335 x 3
335 x 3
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2017)

6/21/17

decline bench
230 x 5
260 x 3
275 x 5
230 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

chinups
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

high incline press
180 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10
145 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2017)

6/23/17

jacked my back on last monday's workout and wrenched it again bowling of all things. 
today was impossible to attempt some lifts
looks like leg work and meaningful back work is gonna have to come out for a couple weeks
going with push/pull every other day in the meantime

chinups
+10 x 12
+25 x 10
+40 x 8
+55 x 6

ghetto cable rows home machine
100 x 12
105 x 10
115 x 8
120 x 6

high rack pulls
very limited rom. very light weight
still hurt my back but was doable. want something to work my back that's decent
185 x 12
195 x 10
210 x 8
225 x 6

ez bar curls
90 x 12
95 x 10
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2017)

6/26/17

chinups
+25 x 10
+40 x 8
+55 x 6

high rack pulls
195 x 10
210 x 8
225 x 6

ghetto cable rows
110 x 10
115 x 8
120 x 6

ez bar curls
100 x 10
105 x 8
110 x 6

back still no good. maybe in 2 weeks i will try a leg exercise again


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2017)

6/28/17

bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 8
255 x 6
240 x 9
225 x 10
210 x 10

one knee landmine press
55 x 10
52.5 x 10
50 x 10
45 x 10

tricep pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 1, 2017)

7/1/17

chinups
bw x 5
+20 x 5
+45 x 9
+45 x 6
+30 x 10
+20 x 10
+5 x 10

landmine rows
72.5 x 10
67.5 x 10
62.5 x 10
60 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2017)

7/2/17

bench press
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 6
270 x 4
240 x 9
225 x 10
210 x 10

1 knee landmine press
55 x 10
52.5 x 10
50 x 10
45 x 10

tri pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2017)

7/3/17

lever squat machine
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

rack pulls at knees
225 x 10
210 x 10
195 x 10
185 x 10


----------



## Danny Negro (Jul 4, 2017)

great shares !!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 5, 2017)

7/5/17

chinups
5 x 12
20 x 10
35 x 8
50 x 6

landmine rows
65 x 12
70 x 10
75 x 8
80 x 6

pulldowns
125 x 12
135 x 10
145 x 8
150 x 6

ghetto cable rows
100 x 12
105 x 10
115 x 8
120 x 6

ez bar curls
90 x 12
95 x 10
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2017)

7/7/17

low incline bench press
210 x 12
225 x 10
240 x 8
255 x 6

dips
10 x 12
25 x 10
40 x 8
55 x 6

v shoulder raises
25 x 12
27.5 x 10
30 x 8
32.5 x 6

pushdowns
3 sets


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2017)

7/8/17

box squats (light, back rehab)
135 x 12
145 x 10
155 x 8
165 x 6

rack pulls (light, back rehab)
195 x 12
210 x 10
225 x 8
240 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2017)

7/9/17

chinups
10 x 12
25 x 10
40 x 8
55 x 6

landmine rows
67.5 x 12
72.5 x 10
77.5 x 8
82.5 x 6

neutral grip pulldowns
135 x 12
145 x 9
155 x 8
165 x 5

ez bar curls
90 x 12
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2017)

7/11/17

low incline bench press
190 x 5
220 x 5
250 x 8
250 x 6
235 x 8
220 x 8
205 x 8

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2017)

7/12/17

box squats 
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 15
165 x 10
155 x 10
145 x 10

rack pulls at knees
230 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10
185 x 10

back felt great, hopefully i've turned a corner and don't have any setbacks


----------



## Danny Negro (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank you for your sharing


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 14, 2017)

7/14/17

chinups
5 x 3
30 x 3
60 x 7
60 x 3
30 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10

landmine rows
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10
65 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 10
47.5 x 10
45 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2017)

7/16/17

incline bench press
205 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 5
265 x 4
235 x 8
220 x 8
205 x 8

shoulder press on squat machine
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 17, 2017)

7/17/17

box squats
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10
145 x 10

rack pulls at knees
230 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10
185 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 19, 2017)

7/19/17

chinups
20 x 5
45 x 3
75 x 5
30 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10

pendlay rows
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10
150 x 10

hammer curls
50 x 10
45 x 10
40 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2017)

7/21/17

incline db bench
80 x 10
85 x 10
90 x 10
95 x 10

plate loaded lat pulldowns overhand (weak on these)
100 x 10
105 x 10
115 x 10
120 x 12

machine shoulder press
80 x 10
90 x 10
95 x 10
100 x 11


dips
bw x 10
25 x 10
50 x 11


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2017)

7/26/17

squats
165 x 12
165 x 12
165 x 12
165 x 12

rack pulls
205 x 12
205 x 12
205 x 12
205 x 12

1 arm cable rows
52.5 x 12
52.5 x 12
52.5 x 12

ez bar curls
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 28, 2017)

7/28/17

flat db press
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

chinups
+5 x 10
+5 x 10
+5 x 10

dips
+25 x 10
+25 x 10
+25 x 10

landmine laterals
7.5+bar x 10
7.5+bar x 10
7.5+bar x 10
7.5+bar x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 30, 2017)

7/30/17

box squats
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10

rack pulls
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

ghetto cable rows 
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10

ez bar curls
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2017)

8/1/17

incline bench press
235 x 8
235 x 8
235 x 8
235 x 8

chinups
+25 x 8
+25 x 8
+25 x 8

dips
+45 x 8
+45 x 8
+45 x 8

landmine laterals
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2017)

8/3/17

box squats
190 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 8

rack pulls
235 x 8
235 x 8
235 x 8

ghetto cable rows
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8

ez bar curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2017)

8/5/17

floor press
250 x 6
250 x 6
250 x 6
250 x 6

chinups
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6

dips
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

cable rows
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6
120 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2017)

8/7/17

lever squat machine
300 x 6
300 x 6
300 x 6
300 x 6

rack pulls
250 x 6
250 x 6
250 x 6
250 x 6

landmine rows
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2017)

8/8/17

floor press
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

chinups
10 x 10
10 x 10
10 x 10
10 x 10

dips
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 10

landmine laterals
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 10, 2017)

8/10/17

lever squat machine
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10

rack pulls
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

landmine rows
77.5 x 10
77.5 x 10
77.5 x 10
77.5 x 10

ez bar curls
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2017)

8/12/17

bench press
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8

chinups
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

high incline press
170 x 8
170 x 8
170 x 8
170 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2017)

8/13/17

lever squat machine
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 15
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

rack pulls
255 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10 
210 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 14, 2017)

8/14/17

chinups
bw x 5
5 x 5
35 x 10
35 x 5
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

landmine rows 
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10
65 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 16, 2017)

8/16/17

bench press
205 x 3
230 x 3
260 x 7
260 x 3
230 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

1 knee landmine press
60 x 10
55 x 10
52.5 x 10
50 x 10

tricep pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2017)

8/17/17

lever squat machine
245 x 3
280 x 3
315 x 10
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

rack pulls
255 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 19, 2017)

8/19/17

bench press 
140 x 5
170 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

chinups
+25 x 5
+25 x 5
+25 x 5
+25 x 5
+25 x 5

dips
+45 x 5
+45 x 5
+45 x 5
+45 x 5
+45 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 20, 2017)

8/20/17

squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

rack pulls
145 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5
260 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2017)

8/21/17

bench press
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

pendlay rows
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

standing oh press
130 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2017)

8/23/17

lever squat machine
300 x 6
300 x 6
300 x 6
300 x 6

pendlay rows
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6

ez bar curls
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2017)

8/27/17

lever squat machine
265 x 5
300 x 3
335 x 10
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10

rack pulls
255 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

ghetto cable rows underhand
125 x 10
115 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 29, 2017)

8/29/17

bench press
220 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 6
230 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

chinups
5 x 5
35 x 3
60 x 5
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

standing oh press
145 x 9
135 x 9
125 x 10
115 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 31, 2017)

8/31/17

lever squat machine
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3
320 x 3

rack pulls
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

underhand cable rows
120 x 3
120 x 3
120 x 3
120 x 3
120 x 3
120 x 3
120 x 3
120 x 3

ez bar curls
110 x 3
110 x 3
110 x 3
110 x 3
110 x 3
110 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 2, 2017)

9/2/17

floor press
190 x 5
220 x 5
250 x 11
250 x 4
235 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

chinups
40 x 10
40 x 5
25 x 10
10 x 10
bw x 10

standing oh press
145 x 9
135 x 10
125 x 10
115 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2017)

9/3/17

box squats
170 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 11
225 x 4
210 x 10
200 x 10
185 x 10

rack pulls
265 x 10
250 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2017)

9/5/17

floor press
205 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 8
265 x 2
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

chinups
50 x 7
50 x 3
10 x 8
10 x 8
10 x 8
10 x 8

standing overhead press
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 7, 2017)

9/7/17

box squats
185 x 3
210 x 3
240 x 8
240 x 2
200 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 8
200 x 8

rack pulls
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

underhand cable rows
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8

ez bar curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 9, 2017)

9/9/17

bench press
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3

chinups
50 x 3
50 x 3
50 x 3
50 x 3
50 x 3
50 x 3
50 x 3
50 x 3

seated overhead press
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3
150 x 3

underhand cable rows
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3
125 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 11, 2017)

9/11/17

pendlay rows
150 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 10
195 x 5
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

chinups
25 x 10
10 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10

upright rows
100 x 10
95 x 10
90 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 13, 2017)

9/13/17

bench press
190 x 5
220 x 5
250 x 9
250 x 6
235 x 9
220 x 8
205 x 10

seated oh press
150 x 7
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10

pushdowns
3 sets of 10


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 13, 2017)

Imnstill following bro.  Looking great in the avatar man.  Keep going.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 14, 2017)

9/14/17

squats
185 x 3
210 x 3
240 x 10
210 x 10
200 x 10
185 x 10

pendlay rows
160 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 10
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 16, 2017)

9/16/17

bench press
205 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 8
265 x 2
235 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
155 x 9
145 x 10
135 x 10
125 x 10

seated overhead press
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 18, 2017)

9/18/17

squats
200 x 5
225 x 3
250 x 9
210 x 10
200 x 10
185 x 10

pendlay rows
175 x 5
195 x 3
220 x 5
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 20, 2017)

9/20/17

bench press
220 x 5
250 x 3
280 x 6
235 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

chinups
25 x 10
10 x 10
bw x 10

seated oh press
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2017)

9/21/17

squats
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 12
240 x 3
210 x 10
210 x 10
210 x 10

pendlay rows
175 x 5
200 x 10
200 x 5
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2017)

9/24/17

bench press
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

chinups
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

standing oh press
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 28, 2017)

9/28/17

bench press
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

chinups
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5

standing overhead press
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 30, 2017)

9/30/17

squats
255 x 8
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10
trying these without using a belt. i always squatted with a belt because i wanted to save my back but i wanted to see what i could do without it

landmine rows
80 x 8
75 x 10
70 x 10
65 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 2, 2017)

10/2/17

floor press
215 x 10
235 x 8
250 x 6
200 x 12

chinups
10 x 10
25 x 8
40 x 6
bw x 12

high incline press
160 x 10
170 x 8
180 x 6
145 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 4, 2017)

10/4/17

squats
225 x 10
245 x 8
260 x 6
245 x 8

pendlay rows
175 x 10
190 x 8
200 x 6
190 x 8

ez bar curls
95 x 10
100 x 8
105 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2017)

10/6/17

floor press
225 x 10
240 x 8
255 x 6
240 x 8

chinups
15 x 10
30 x 8
45 x 6
30 x 8

high incline press 
160 x 10
175 x 8
185 x 6
175 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 9, 2017)

10/9/17

bench press 
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 10
255 x 5
240 x 9
225 x 10
210 x 10

db shoulder press neutral 
65 x 10
60 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2017)

10/14/17

bench press
230 x 5
250 x 5
265 x 6
250 x 8
230 x 10

chinups
20 x 5
35 x 5
50 x 6
35 x 8
20 x 10

standing overhead press
130 x 5
140 x 5
150 x 6
140 x 8
130 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 16, 2017)

10/16/17

lever squat machine
260 x 3
295 x 3
335 x 10
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10

pendlay rows
160 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 10
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 18, 2017)

10/18/17

bench press
225 x 5
255 x 3
285 x 5
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

standing overhead press
145 x 9
135 x 10
125 x 10
115 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2017)

10/23/17

bench press
185 x 5
215 x 5
240 x 12
255 x 5
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

chinups
10
10
10
10
10

standing overhead press
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2017)

10/25/17

lever squat machine
250 x 5
290 x 5
325 x 13
345 x 5
250 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 10

pendlay rows
145 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 11
200 x 5
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10

ez bar curls
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2017)

10/27/17

bench press
200 x 3
230 x 3
255 x 9
270 x 3
215 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 8

chinups
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

seated overhead press
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

underhand ghetto cable rows
4 sets of 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 28, 2017)

10/28/17

lever squat machine
270 x 3
310 x 3
340 x 10
310 x 10
290 x 10
270 x 10

rack pulls
235 x 3
270 x 3
300 x 10
270 x 10
250 x 10
235 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 30, 2017)

10/30/17

bench press
215 x 5
240 x 3
270 x 8
285 x 1
215 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 8

chinups
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

seated overhead press
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 1, 2017)

11/1/17

lever squat machine
285 x 12
310 x 10
330 x 8
350 x 6

sldl
195 x 12
210 x 10
225 x 8
240 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 2, 2017)

11/2/17

bench press
215 x 12
230 x 10
250 x 8
265 x 6

seated overhead press
125 x 12
135 x 10
145 x 8
155 x 6

arnold press
50 x 12
55 x 10
55 x 8
60 x 6

dips
5 x 12
20 x 10
35 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2017)

11/4/17

squats
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5

bench press
180 x 5
195 x 5
215 x 5
230 x 5
250 x 5

pendlay rows
135 x 5
145 x 5
160 x 5
170 x 5
185 x 5

wanted to try something a little different. want to see if the higher rep sets are wearing me out. 
we?ll see


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2017)

11/6/17

lever squat machine
255 x 5
295 x 5
330 x 11
330 x 4
310 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10

rack pulls
275 x 10
260 x 10
240 x 10
225 x 10

underhand rows off floor
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10
150 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2017)

11/8/17

bench press
200 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 8
260 x 7
245 x 9
230 x 9
215 x 10

chinups
bw x 5
20 x 5
45 x 8
45 x 7
30 x 8
20 x 8
5 x 8

seated overhead press
150 x 8
145 x 8
135 x 8
125 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 11, 2017)

11/11/17

trap bar deads 
260 x 3
295 x 3
335 x 10
280 x 8
280 x 8
280 x 8

underhand pendlay rows
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

ez bar curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2017)

11/15/17

squats 
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

pullups
10
10
9
7

underhand barbell rows
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10
175 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 16, 2017)

11/16/17

bench press
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

high incline press
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8

dips
20
17
18
15


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 18, 2017)

11/18/17

light squats
220 x 3
220 x 3
220 x 3
220 x 3
220 x 3

deadlifts
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

neutral grip pulldowns
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

ez bar curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 19, 2017)

11/19/17

chinups
+35 x 9
+20 x 10
+5 x 10
bw x 10

landmine rows
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10
65 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 9
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## solidassears (Nov 19, 2017)

stewart14 said:


> 11/19/17
> 
> chinups
> +35 x 9
> ...



strong!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 20, 2017)

11/20/17

bench press
185 x 5
225 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5
260 x 5

chinups
bw x 5
20 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5

seated overhead press
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

ez bar curls
80 x 5
90 x 5
107.5 x 5
107.5 x 5
107.5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2017)

11/22/17

lever squat machine
280 x 10
300 x 8
320 x 6
300 x 8

underhand rows
160 x 10
175 x 8
185 x 6
175 x 8

ez bar curls
90 x 10
100 x 8
105 x 6
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 24, 2017)

11/24/17

bench press
225 x 10
245 x 8
260 x 6
245 x 8

chinups
10 x 10
25 x 8
40 x 6
25 x 8

dips
15 x 10
30 x 8
45 x 6
30 x 8

landmine laterals
50 x 10
55 x 8
57.5 x 6
55 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2017)

11/26/17

lever squat machine
285 x 10
305 x 8
325 x 6

rack pulls
245 x 10
265 x 8
280 x 6

pendlay rows
165 x 10
175 x 8
190 x 6

ez bar curls
95 x 10
100 x 8
105 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 27, 2017)

11/27/17

bench press
200 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 10
260 x 5
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

landmine laterals
55 x 10
52.5 x 10
50 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2017)

11/28/17

lever squat machine
255 x 5
295 x 5
330 x 12
310 x 10
295 x 10
275 x 10

rack pulls
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10
230 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2017)

11/30/17

bench press
215 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 6
275 x 4
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

chinups
40 x 8
25 x 10
10 x 10
bw x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

landmine laterals
55 x 10
52.5 x 10
50 x 10
45 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 2, 2017)

12/2/17

lever squat machine
275 x 3
310 x 3
350 x 3
350 x 3
350 x 3
295 x 8
295 x 8
295 x 8

pendlay rows
160 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
205 x 3
205 x 3
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

ez bar curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 4, 2017)

12/4/17

bench press
230 x 5
260 x 3
290 x 1
290 x 1
290 x 1
290 x 1
290 x 1
230 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 8

chinups
25 x 8
25 x 8
25 x 8

dips
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

landmine laterals
52.5 x 8
52.5 x 8
52.5 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 8, 2017)

12/8/17

low incline bench press
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4

cable rows
120 x 4
120 x 4
120 x 4
120 x 4
120 x 4
120 x 4

dips
50 x 4
50 x 4
50 x 4
50 x 4
50 x 4
50 x 4

ez bar curls
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 10, 2017)

12/10/17

deadlifts
205 x 5
235 x 5
270 x 12
270 x 3
220 x 10
220 x 10
220 x 10
220 x 10

ghetto cable rows
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

ez bar curls
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 12, 2017)

12/12/17

bench press
200 x 5
235 x 5
265 x 8
280 x 5
250 x 9
235 x 10
215 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 10
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 14, 2017)

12/14/17

deadlifts 
220 x 3
250 x 3
285 x 10
250 x 10
235 x 10
220 x 10

Lever squat machine 
310 x 10
290 x 10
270 x 10
250 x 10

Ghetto cable rows
115 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2017)

12/16/17

chinups
bw x 5
20 x 5
50 x 9
50 x 6
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10

cable rows
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 17, 2017)

12/17/17

Bench press
215 x 3
250 x 3
280 x 8
280 x 2
250 x 10
235 x 10
215 x 10

Shoulder press on squat machine
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10

Triceps pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 19, 2017)

12/19/17

lever squat machine
250 x 5
290 x 5
325 x 15
310 x 10
290 x 10
270 x 10

deadlifts
265 x 10
250 x 10
230 x 10

ghetto cable rows
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 26, 2017)

12/26/17

lever squat machine
300 x 6
300 x 6
300 x 6
300 x 6
300 x 6

sldl
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

ez bar curls
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2017)

12/28/17

bench press
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

chinups
25 x 6
25 x 6
25 x 6
25 x 6
25 x 6

shoulder press on squat machine
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

dips
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 30, 2017)

12/30/17

lever squats machine
320 x 4
320 x 4
320 x 4
320 x 4
320 x 4
320 x 4
320 x 4

pendlay rows
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4

ez bar curls
105 x 4
105 x 4
105 x 4
105 x 4
105 x 4
105 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 31, 2017)

12/31/17

bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 10
255 x 5
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
95 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 9, 2018)

1/9/18

bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 9
255 x 6
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

chinups
40 x 8
25 x 10
10 x 10
bw x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 11, 2018)

1/11/18

lever squat machine
310 x 6
310 x 6
310 x 6
310 x 6

rack pulls at knees
265 x 6
265 x 6
265 x 6
265 x 6

underhand rows
170 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 20, 2018)

1/20/18

down with the flu and bronchitis for a week. still coughing my brains out, but i couldn?t wait any longer so i did the best i could 

incline bench press
180 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 9
240 x 6
225 x 9
210 x 10
195 x 10

chinups
40 x 8
25 x 8
10 x 10
bw x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10

ghetto cable rows
125 x 9
115 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2018)

1/23/18

bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 9
255 x 6
225 x 10
195 x 10

chinups
20 x 5
20 x 5
20 x 5
20 x 5
20 x 5

high incline
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 25, 2018)

1/25/18

squats
180 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 9
235 x 6
205 x 10
180 x 10

underhand rows
145 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 10
190 x 5
170 x 10
145 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 26, 2018)

1/26/18

high incline press
145 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 8
190 x 7
170 x 10
145 x 10

chinups
bw x 5
20 x 5
45 x 8
45 x 6
20 x 10
bw x 10

bench press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 28, 2018)

1/28/18

deadlifts
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 10
300 x 5
265 x 8
230 x 10

lever squat machine
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5
285 x 5

underhand rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2018)

1/30/18

bench press
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 7
270 x 3
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
90 x 8
85 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10

pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2018)

1/31/18

lever squat machine
265 x 3
305 x 3
340 x 10
305 x 10
285 x 10
265 x 10

rack pulls
285 x 10
265 x 10
250 x 10
230 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 3, 2018)

2/1/18

bench press
245 x 8
245 x 8
245 x 8

chinups
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

shoulder press on squat machine
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

dips
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 3, 2018)

2/3/18

lever squat machine
320 x 8
320 x 8
320 x 8

rack pulls
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8

underhand rows
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

ez bar curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 5, 2018)

2/5/18

bench press 
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6

underhand rows 
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6
180 x 6

dips
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 10, 2018)

2/10/18

chinups
bw x 5
20 x 5
45 x 8
45 x 7
30 x 8
20 x 10
5 x 10

ghetto cable rows
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 9
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 13, 2018)

2/11/18

low incline bench press
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10
200 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
95 x 8
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10

dips
45 x 10
30 x 10
15 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2018)

2/13/18

lever squat machine
260 x 5
300 x 5
340 x 10
320 x 10
300 x 10
280 x 10

sldl
235 x 10
220 x 10
205 x 10

ghetto cable rows
120 x 10
115 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 8
90 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 15, 2018)

2/15/18

bench press
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 6
270 x 4
240 x 6
225 x 8
210 x 10

shoulder press on squat machine
100 x 6
95 x 8
90 x 10
95 x 8

ez bar curls
105 x 6
100 x 8
90 x 10

dips
50 x 6
35 x 8
15 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 17, 2018)

2/17/18

squats
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4

deadlifts
315 x 4
315 x 4

cable rows
125 x 4
125 x 4
125 x 4
125 x 4
125 x 4
125 x 4

ez bar curls
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4
100 x 4


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

Helpful thread and yeah, Chins are looking good


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 19, 2018)

2/19/18

bench press
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4
260 x 4
215 x 8

chinups
45 x 4
45 x 4
45 x 4
45 x 4
5 x 8

high incline press
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4
160 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 21, 2018)

2/21/18

squats
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6
205 x 8

deadlifts
295 x 6

underhand rows
190 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6
170 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 23, 2018)

2/23/18

flat db press
105 x 9
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10

chinups
35 x 9
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

high incline press 
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10
150 x 10


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

Good to read bro!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Good to read bro!


thanks!


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 27, 2018)

2/27/18

bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 9
255 x 6
240 x 8
225 x 10
210 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 9
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

high incline press
190 x 9
175 x 10
165 x 10
155 x 10

landmine laterals
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2018)

3/1/18

chinups
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5

upright rows
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5
110 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 2, 2018)

3/2/18

bench press
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

chinups
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5
35 x 5

high incline press
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5
190 x 5

dips
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 3, 2018)

3/3/18

lever squat machine
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5

underhand barbell rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

ez bar curls
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

Stewart14 said:


> thanks!



Welcome and keep up the great work, please!


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 5, 2018)

3/5/18

bench press
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 7
270 x 3
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8

high incline press
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 5 rp 2
dead

dips
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 8

exhausted. painful chest pump from this. ouch


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 6, 2018)

3/6/18

lever squat machine
265 x 3
300 x 3
340 x 7
340 x 3
300 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 8

rack pulls
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 8, 2018)

3/8/18

bench press
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6

chinups
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

high incline press
190 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6

ez bar curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2018)

3/9/18

chinups
bw x 3
30 x 3
55 x 7
30 x 9
15 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 9

ghetto cable rows
125 x 9
115 x 10
110 x 10
105 x 10
100 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 9
90 x 10
85 x 8
80 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2018)

3/11/18

bench press
225 x 5
255 x 3
285 x 6
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10

landmine laterals
60 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 13, 2018)

Still kicking ass I see.  Your consistancy is admirable.  Keep it going stewart.  I still check in every once in a while.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 13, 2018)

3/13/18

lever squat machine
265 x 3
305 x 3
340 x 8
340 x 2
305 x 10
285 x 10
270 x 10

rack pulls
280 x 10
265 x 10
245 x 10
230 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 15, 2018)

3/15/18

bench press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

chinups
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5

dips
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5
65 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 16, 2018)

3/16/18

lever squat machine
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5
340 x 5

deadlifts
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

underhand rows
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 18, 2018)

3/18/18

incline bench press 
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

seated overhead press
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

dips
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 8


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

I will try even it's hard for me


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 20, 2018)

3/20/18

lever squat machine
310 x 8
310 x 8
310 x 8
310 x 8

pendlay rows
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

ez bar curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 21, 2018)

3/21/18

incline bench press
230 x 7
230 x 7
230 x 7
230 x 7
230 x 7

seated overhead press
140 x 7
140 x 7
140 x 7
140 x 7
140 x 7

dips
40 x 7
40 x 7
40 x 7
40 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 22, 2018)

3/22/18

Chinups
30 x 7
30 x 7
30 x 7
30 x 7
30 x 7

Underhand barbell rows
180 x 7
180 x 7
180 x 7
180 x 7
180 x 7

Wide grip cable curls
125 x 7
125 x 7
125 x 7
125 x 7
125 x 7


----------



## blbokeb (Mar 23, 2018)

Stewart14 said:


> Jan 28 Squats 245 x 5 245 x 5 245 x 5 *I guess I will always just suck at these Glute Ham Raises BW x 8 BW+10 x 8 BW+10 x 8 Pendlay Rows 185 x 6 185 x 6 185 x 6 185 x 6 EZ Bar Curls 100 x 8 100 x 8 100 x 8 Side laterals 30 x 8 30 x 8


 Ok


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 24, 2018)

3/24/18

lever squat machine
315 x 7
315 x 7
315 x 7
315 x 7
315 x 7

rack pulls
280 x 7
280 x 7
280 x 7
280 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 25, 2018)

3/25/18

incline bench press
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6
235 x 6

seated overhead press
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6

dips
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 26, 2018)

3/26/18

chinups
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6
35 x 6

pendlay rows
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

ez bar curls
105 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2018)

3/28/18

barbell squats
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
gotta get these back in, the machine sucks just not the same, but man am i weak at these! 

pendlay rows
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

ez bar curls
105 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 6

deadlifts
295 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 30, 2018)

3/30/18

chinups
bw x 5
15 x 5
40 x 9
40 x 6
30 x 9
15 x 10
bw x 10

ghetto cable rows
125 x 10
115 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
100 x 9


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 7, 2018)

4/7/18

bench press
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6

chinups
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6
40 x 6

dips
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

*in survival mode now.  lots of nagging aches and pains.  went away on vacation last week and that didn?t help either.  I actually lost weight despite eating a shitty diet.  walking around universal studios for 2 days can do that I guess.  right shoulder is fucked at the moment and it hurt on the bench.  tried to overhead press and it hurt more so I stopped.   dips were ok, so I went with it.

gonna go abbreviated routine for a while.  bench/chins/dips one day and squat machine/rack pulls/barbell rows on the other. and just alternate.  can?t even do curls without pain in my left elbow.  sucks being old and somewhat strong lol.  the injuries seem to pile up very quickly


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 10, 2018)

4/10/18

chinups
bw x 5
15 x 5
40 x 9
40 x 6
30 x 8
15 x 9
bw x 10

db rows
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10

barbell curls
105 x 10
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 12, 2018)

4/12/18

lever squat machine
300 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 8
300 x 8

sldl
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

db rows
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

barbell curls
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 13, 2018)

4/13/18

bench press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 9
255 x 6
240 x 9
225 x 10

db shoulder press
55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 14, 2018)

4/14/18

chinups
bw x 3
30 x 3
55 x 7
55 x 3
30 x 9
15 x 10
bw x 10

db rows
90 x 10
85 x 10
80 x 10
75 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 17, 2018)

4/17/18

bench press
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6

chinups
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6
45 x 6

db shoulder press 
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6

dips
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 21, 2018)

4/21/18

floor press
195 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 9
255 x 6
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 9

db shoulder press
65 x 10
60 x 10
55 x 10
50 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 28, 2018)

4/28/18

squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

rack pulls
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 29, 2018)

4/29/18

bench press
265 x 7
265 x 3
235 x 8
220 x 10
205 x 10

seated overhead press
165 x 6
165 x 4
150 x 8
140 x 10
130 x 10

dips
50 x 8
35 x 10
15 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 3, 2018)

5/3/18

bench press
225 x 10
225 x 10
245 x 8
260 x 6

chinups
15 x 10
15 x 10
35 x 8
50 x 6

seated overhead press
130 x 10
130 x 10
140 x 8
150 x 6

lots of nagging things bothering me. 
i am in survival mode right now just doing what i can. it sucks


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2018)

5/5/18

lever squat machine
295 x 10
295 x 10
315 x 8
335 x 6

rack pulls
255 x 10
255 x 10
275 x 8
290 x 6

cable rows
110x 10
110 x 10
120 x 8
130 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (May 7, 2018)

5/7/18

bench press
225 x 10
245 x 8
245 x 8
260 x 6

dips
25 x 10
40 x 8
40 x 8
55 x 6

landmine laterals
50 x 10
52.5 x 8
52.5 x 8
55 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (May 8, 2018)

5/8/18

chinups
15 x 10
35 x 8
35 x 8
50 x 6

pendlay rows
175 x 10
190 x 8
190 x 8
200 x 6

ez bar curls
90 x 10
100 x 8
100 x 8
105 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (May 11, 2018)

5/11/18

bench press
260 x 6
260 x 6
245 x 8
225 x 10

chinups
50 x 6
50 x 6
35 x 8
15 x 10

dips
55 x 6
55 x 6
40 x 8
25 x 10

landmine laterals
55 x 6
55 x 6
52.5 x 8
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 15, 2018)

5/15/18

lever squat machine
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10

rack pulls
260 x 6
260 x 6
260 x 6
260 x 6

underhand barbell rows
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2018)

5/17/18

bench press
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 7
270 x 3
240 x 10
225 x10
210 x 10

seated overhead press
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10

tricep pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2018)

5/19/18

pendlay rows
160 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 10
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 8
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 9
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2018)

5/20/18

lever squat machine
270 x 3
305 x 3
340 x 10
305 x 10
285 x 10
270 x 10

rack pulls
295 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2018)

5/22/18

bench press
225 x 5
255 x 3
285 x 6
240 x 10
225 x 10
210 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 10
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

seated overhead press
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10

pushdowns
4 sets of 10


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2018)

5/24/18

pendlay rows
175 x 5
195 x 3
220 x 6
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 10

neutral grip pulldowns
160 x 10
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 8
felt something pull in my elbow so stopped the curls right here


----------



## Stewart14 (May 28, 2018)

5/28/18

chinups
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5
30 x 5

pendlay rows
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

ez bar curls
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2018)

5/31/18

bench press
215 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 7
275 x 3
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
15 x 10
bw x 10

landmine laterals
60 x 10
55 x 10
52.5 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2018)

6/2/18

chinups
bw x 5
15 x 5
40 x 8
40 x 7
30 x 8
15 x 8
bw x

landmine rows (plate weight)
70 x 10
65 x 10
62.5 x 10
57.5 x 10

ghetto cable rows
125 x 10
115 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2018)

6/3/18

deadlifts
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 10
300 x 5
280 x 8
265 x 8
245 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2018)

6/5/18

squats
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 4
nursing a bum knee taking this slowly

pendlay rows
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4
205 x 4

rack pulls
315 x 4

ez bar curls
102.5 x 4
102.5 x 4
102.5 x 4
102.5 x 4


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2018)

6/7/18

incline bench press
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6
215 x 8

chinups
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6
15 x 8

seated overhead press
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
135 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 9, 2018)

6/9/18

squats
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6
225 x 8

underhand rows
190 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6
190 x 6
180 x 8

rack pulls
285 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2018)

6/11/18

incline bench press
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
215 x 8

chinups
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5
40 x 5
15 x 8

seated overhead press
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
135 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2018)

6\14\18

bench press
230 x 5
260 x 3
290 x 5
245 x 10
230 x 10
215 x 10

chinups
15 x 5
40 x 3
70 x 4
70 x 1
30 x 10
15 x 9
bw x 10

seated overhead press
150 x 10
140 x 10
130 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 16, 2018)

6/16/18

squats
195 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 8
250 x 2
225 x 10
210 x 10

underhand barbell rows
195 x 10
185 x 10
170 x 10
160 x 10

rack pulls
315 x 7
315 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 21, 2018)

6/21/18

squats
155 x 5
180 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 5
255 x 5

bench press
150 x 5
185 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 5
265 x 5

pendlay rows
135 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2018)

6/23/18

bench press
215 x 8
215 x 8
215 x 8

chinups
5 x 8
5 x 8
5 x 8

high incline press
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

ez bar curls
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2018)

6/28/18

bench press
200 x 5
235 x 5
265 x 7
265 x 7
235 x 8
235 x 8
235 x 8

chinups
50 x 7
50 x 7
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

high incline press
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 7


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2018)

7/2/18

bench press
215 x 3
250 x 3
280 x 6
280 x 4
250 x 9
235 x 8
215 x 10

cable rows
125 x 9
115 x 10
110 x 10
100 x 10

high incline press
185 x 10
175 x 10
160 x 8
150 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 5, 2018)

7/5/18

chinups
5 x 3
35 x 3
65 x 6
65 x 4
35 x 9
20 x 10
5 x 10

landmine rows
80 x 10
75 x 10
70 x 10
65 x 10

ez bar curls
105 x 9
100 x 10
90 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2018)

7/6/18

bench press
235 x 5
265 x 3
295 x 4
295 x 1
250 x 9
235 x 10
215 x 10

landmine laterals
60 x 10
55 x 10
52.5 x 10
50 x 10

dips
50 x 10
35 x 10
20 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 8, 2018)

7/8/18

trap bar deadlifts
240 x 10
260 x 10
280 x 10
295 x 10

hammer curls
30 x 10
40 x 10
50 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2018)

7/16/18

trap bar deadlifts
260 x 3
295 x 3
335 x 10
295 x 10
280 x 10
260 x 10

chinups
35 x 10
20 x 10
5 x 10
bw x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2018)

7/18/18

low incline bench press
210 x 3
240 x 3
270 x 6
270 x 4
240 x 9
225 x 9
210 x 7

ghetto cable rows
125 x 10
115 x 10
110 x 10 
100 x 10

dips
55 x 10
40 x 10
25 x 10
10 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2018)

7/31/18

bench press
200 x 5
230 x 5
260 x 8
260 x 6
245 x 8
230 x 8
215 x 8

ghetto cable rows
130 x 8
120 x 10
110 x 10
105 x 10

dips
55 x 10
40 x 10
25 x 10
10 x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2018)

So...what is a 'landmine' row? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice logg!



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------

